# Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on MJ.



## rdean

Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.

Human Pestilence?

The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?

And she goes on about "conservative values".

Let's recap:

Human pestilence.

"Let him die".

Applauds executions.

Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".

Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".

Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.

Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.

These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## Sallow

Ann's the man!

No really..he is.


----------



## Oldstyle

The Kennedys are a class act...years ago when I was a property manager in Aspen I was under strict orders from the owner of the company not to rent to members of the Kennedy family because of their history of trashing places and refusing to pay for damages.


----------



## PredFan

Ann Coulter, as usual, is correct.


----------



## blastoff

The Kennedy Klan is a cesspool of pestilence.  A family of degenerates from papa Joe right on thru his offspring's offspring.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> Ann Coulter, as usual, is correct.



coultergeist is, as usual, a vile harridan


----------



## Katzndogz

Ann Coulter is usually correct and she is this time too.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Anns' right. The "Whale of the Senate" *was* a human pestilence.


----------



## editec

Why pay any attention to her?

She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._

Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?


----------



## Ernie S.

rdean said:


> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  *Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?*
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.


Had they disagreed with her while she was still there, she would have pointed out exactly why she was justified in calling him 'human pestilence".
They know she would whip their asses with facts. Why does the Morning Joe crew hate facts?


----------



## Oldstyle

editec said:


> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?



A quick jaunt down the aisles of your local Barnes & Noble book store will illustrate quite clearly that the quickest way to sell a book these days is to make partisan, over the top claims.  People like Coulter understand that...just like Michael Moore understands that he won't be successful if he makes a movie that's impartial.


----------



## konradv

Oldstyle said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick jaunt down the aisles of your local Barnes & Noble book store will illustrate quite clearly that the quickest way to sell a book these days is to make partisan, over the top claims.  People like Coulter understand that...just like Michael Moore understands that he won't be successful if he makes a movie that's impartial.
Click to expand...


It's also the reason Huntsman is so low in the polls, despite being the most consistently conservative and experienced candidate, executively and diplomatically.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, as usual, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coultergeist is, as usual, a vile harridan
Click to expand...


Off your knees, dear....he doesn't deserve your genuflection.

1. "But Kennedy was more concerned about saving his own reputation. For hours he did nothing. What must have gone through his mind during that time? What sort of man is capable of such killer callousness? Kennedy in the end survived  not just literally, but politically. Had he not been a Kennedy would he have got away with it? He was given a mere suspended jail sentence for his role in the death of the young woman.

Among callers to one US phone-in show was the pilot who flew him back to be questioned by the police after Chappaquiddick. 

The pilot recalled that what struck him most *about Kennedy was his absolute arrogance*. 
That pampered arrogance and Kennedys *contempt for women *remained in evidence down through the years. Chappaquiddick defined Edward Kennedy. Nothing that followed, nothing that he did ever made it right. 
Lindy McDowell: How Ted Kennedy lived in the shadow of Mary Jo&rsquo;s death - Lindy McDowell, Columnists - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

2. As long as were on the subject of humor this morning, *what kind of jokes did the late Ted Kennedy like to tell his closest friends?*  One of Kennedys close friends, former editor of Newsweek and New York Times Magazine Ed Klein, tells the Diane Rehm Show that *Chappaquiddick jokes *were high up on the list (audio here, at 30:10):
I dont know if you know this or not, but one of his favorite topics of humor was indeed Chappaquiddick itself. And he would ask people, have you heard any new jokes about Chappaquiddick? That is just the most amazing thing. Its not that he didnt feel remorse about the death of Mary Jo Kopechne, but that he still always saw the other side of everything and the ridiculous side of things, too.

If thats true *it makes Kennedy kind of a monster*. The odd thing is that if you listen to the whole show, the tone of everyone involved is *nauseatingly haigographic *and reverential. Klein apparently let his guard down a bit; after he lets it slip Kennedy liked to joke about the woman he killed you can actually hear in his voice that hes trying to backpedal.
One of his favorite topics of humor was indeed Chappaquiddick itself; Update: Audio added « Hot Air

3. That piece of trash offered to work with the USSR against the President of the United States...

"In his book, which came out this week, Kengor focuses on a KGB letter written at the height of the Cold War that shows that Sen. Edward Kennedy (D-Mass.) offered to assist Soviet leaders in formulating a public relations strategy to counter President Reagans foreign policy and to complicate his re-election efforts.
The letter, dated May 14, 1983, was sent from the head of the KGB to Yuri Andropov, who was then General Secretary of the Soviet Unions Communist Party."

The Baltimore Reporter


Letter Details Kennedy Offer To USSR | Sweetness & Light


Just say the word and I'd be happy to provide more from various sources.


----------



## PoliticalChic

editec said:


> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?



Now, focus on the following words and see how they relate to your post:

Because she's correct.


----------



## Leweman

She shouldn't come out and speak ill of the dead like that on national tv ... but he was a dirt bag.  Her problem is she tells the truth when sometimes the truth is too much.


----------



## Leweman

Sallow said:


> Ann's the man!
> 
> No really..he is.



Kennedy would have banged her.


----------



## MarcATL

konradv said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick jaunt down the aisles of your local Barnes & Noble book store will illustrate quite clearly that the quickest way to sell a book these days is to make partisan, over the top claims.  People like Coulter understand that...just like Michael Moore understands that he won't be successful if he makes a movie that's impartial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's also the reason Huntsman is so low in the polls, despite being the most consistently conservative and experienced candidate, executively and diplomatically.
Click to expand...


Check aaand...mate.


----------



## Rocko

Enough with the PC crap. She's entitled to her opinion, and I happen to agree. The guy was an evil man.


----------



## deaddogseye

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann's the man!
> 
> No really..he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy would have banged her.
Click to expand...


He would have banged ANYBODY


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, as usual, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coultergeist is, as usual, a vile harridan
Click to expand...


The fact that she is usually correct and calls the left on thier wrongs, is what makes her elicit this kind of hatred.


----------



## Leweman

I don't agree with everything she says ... but I agree with a lot of it. It's the people who agree with everything a candidate or personality  says (o grandma) that you gotta worry about.  Or really any candidate that they would agree completely with.  Its mathematically impossible unless you are a humongous dirt bag.


----------



## SAT2

Ann is an evil woman, who says anything for attention and $$$$$. She made that dopey comment to hit your pleasure center. No other reason. Wake up. 

Kennedy did wrong the night he drove off that bridge, he committed manslaughter, but he did a lot of good in the Senate. Of course, we all know that Democrats can never get forgiveness, and Republicans never need it.


----------



## Stephanie

rdean said:


> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.



ah yes, different day same SHIT.
as for teddy boy, I sure don't miss him and I hope we don't get any more of that clan leaching off us taxpayers. but then again, you Democrats LOVE your lifers you all put in office.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"I left her in the car because my Mom hide the neck brace and it took me all night to find it"


----------



## Bfgrn

rdean said:


> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.



Was Joe Scarborough there? He got into politics because of Bobby Kennedy, and when Joe left Congress because of family problems, he said the first person to call him and offer anything he needed was Ted Kennedy. Joe said most in his own party never called.


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## CrusaderFrank

You can be a murderer or a Klansman Grand Kleagle or steal billions, but as long as you have a (D) after your name, the Progressives will circle the wagons around you


----------



## Zoom

"Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension."
This is a fact and I dont understand how anyone can defend this.  I really dont.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> Ann Coulter, as usual, is correct.


That maggot infested pile of human debris has never been correct about anything!


----------



## Zoom

SAT2 said:


> Ann is an evil woman, who says anything for attention and $$$$$. She made that dopey comment to hit your pleasure center. No other reason. Wake up.
> 
> Kennedy did wrong the night he drove off that bridge, he committed manslaughter, but he did a lot of good in the Senate. Of course, we all know that Democrats can never get forgiveness, and Republicans never need it.



You mean like Limbaugh and the word "uppity"?


----------



## Stephanie

lol, Ann Coulter thread a hoot.

she is coultergist
she is EViiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil
she is even a picture of a pile of shit.
Do liberals ever grow up?


----------



## edthecynic

Bfgrn said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Joe Scarborough there? He got into politics because of Bobby Kennedy, and when Joe left Congress because of family problems, he said the first person to call him and offer anything he needed was Ted Kennedy. Joe said most in his own party never called.
Click to expand...

What Could "Killer Joe" say, she would have nailed him with his own Lori Klausutis skeleton.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVkMheBXY28]Quincy Jones "Killer Joe" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAT2

Zoom said:


> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann is an evil woman, who says anything for attention and $$$$$. She made that dopey comment to hit your pleasure center. No other reason. Wake up.
> 
> Kennedy did wrong the night he drove off that bridge, he committed manslaughter, but he did a lot of good in the Senate. Of course, we all know that Democrats can never get forgiveness, and Republicans never need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Limbaugh and the word "uppity"?
Click to expand...


Good example.


----------



## Sarah G

editec said:


> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?



As soon as I saw her on MJ, it was as if her big mouth was moving but no sound was coming out.  Except for blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, of course.


----------



## Zander

Ted was a bloated, degenerate,  dipsomaniac.


----------



## Stephanie

Zander said:


> Ted was a bloated, degenerate,  dipsomaniac.





and notice they are STILL defending his murdering ass. sick sick people and they vote unfortunately


----------



## Sarah G

Blah.


----------



## SAT2

Stephanie said:


> and notice they are STILL defending his murdering ass. sick sick people and they vote unfortunately



Nobody's defending what he did to Mary Jo Kopechne, Stephanie. Be honest.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted was a bloated, degenerate,  dipsomaniac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and notice they are STILL defending his murdering ass. sick sick people and they vote unfortunately
Click to expand...

Yeah, CON$ only get a lousy talk show when they murder their paramour.


----------



## rdean

Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.

Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882

So I guess that was murder too?


----------



## edthecynic

rdean said:


> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?


It was an attempted murder-suicide that she was too drunk to do right.


----------



## Zander

rdean said:


> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?



She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself.  Fuck off....


----------



## SAT2

He did try to save her. It was still manslaughter.


----------



## Stephanie

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself.  Fuck off....
Click to expand...


Like I said, sick people AND THEY VOTE.
no wonder this country is in so much trouble.


----------



## rdean

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself.  Fuck off....
Click to expand...


She had an accident that happened to kill her ex-boyfriend who was in the other car?  Seems more like hitting the Lotto.


----------



## rdean

I went out in the middle of Texas and happened to run into an old girlfriend who had just broken up with me.  Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Is rdean being a "douchebag" again?


----------



## deaddogseye

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, as usual, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> That maggot infested pile of human debris has never been correct about anything!
Click to expand...


Whatever one may think of her politics that simply is not true. She came out immediately in defense of the Duke lacrosse team (Stripper lied, white boys fried was her line IIRC) saying they were wrongly and falsely accused when the MSM - and Duke University itself tossed them under the bus putting political correctness ahead of the constitutionally mandated presumption of innocence. She was proven to be absolutely correct.


----------



## deaddogseye

That was a low blow to all forms of pestilence. Coulter owes them an apology.


----------



## bodecea

Karma.   

Wonder what will be said when she dies....if anyone even remembers her then.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh they will.

I love Anne...reading Demonic right now. Well researched, intelligent book and dead on.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Oh they will.
> 
> I love Anne...reading Demonic right now. Well researched, intelligent book and dead on.


----------



## Warrior102

rdean said:


> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.



So?


----------



## BDBoop

I love Anne, too. She's so easy to deflate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHx0oLrGjKY]Al Franken Challenges Ann Coulter on Slanting the Truth - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=susZ2ceEHwk]Ann Coulter, Al Franken: Who in History Would You Be? FDR & Hitler! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNBkc3D-VTg]Ann Coulter gets OWNED by Bill Maher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they will.
> 
> I love Anne...reading Demonic right now. Well researched, intelligent book and dead on.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, she has some interesting things to say about the mob mentality.


----------



## koshergrl

"She first establishes her base line, defining the mob as "an irrational, childlike, often violent organism that derives its energy from the group. Intoxicated by messianic goals, the promise of instant gratification, and adrenaline-pumping exhortations, mobs create mayhem, chaos, and destruction, leaving a smoldering heap of wreckage for their leaders to climb to power." 

Sound familiar? It should, because "the Democratic Party is the party of the mob . . . Indeed, the very idea of a 'community organizer' is to stir up a mob for some political purpose." No truer words.

She then systematically identifies the Democratic Party's mob characteristics and how its leaders' appeal to them &#8212; through distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument. 

The Democratic Party is nothing if not a repository of hackneyed slogans ("the laws of logic have no action on crowds"), repeated mindlessly and incessantly and designed to thwart the rational consideration of ideas with appeals to incendiary, false rhetoric: "Bush lied, people died." "No blood for oil." "Tax cuts for the rich."

Next, Coulter takes us on a gripping tour of the murderously barbaric and ghoulishly bloody years of the French Revolution and its philosophical underpinnings, which were inspired in part by Jean Jacques Rousseau.

Rousseau, as you know, is one of the left's celebrated secular political philosophers. Anticipating modern liberals, he twisted words and concepts to turn common sense on its head. 

Rousseau was a proponent of the "general will," but his idea of the general will did not remotely resemble any bottom-up expression of the people en route to republican government. It more closely resembled the process whereby autocrats impose their "superior" ideas on the masses in the name of carrying out the people's will. 

As Coulter puts it, "a select group of elites with absolutely no grasp of human nature will figure out the program, inflexibly impose it on the people and thereby regenerate mankind."

Coulter's guided tour of the French Revolution (and her contrasting summary of the American Revolution) is hardly a mere historical joyride. For in the book's last section, she makes her closing argument, highlighting the inescapable parallels between today's liberals and the revolutionary French. 

She writes that "all the bloody totalitarian dictatorships of the twentieth century have drawn inspiration from Rousseau and the French Revolution." All the "great liberal 'reformers' of the twentieth century, from Lenin to Hugo Chavez," got their "playbook from Robespierre" &#8212; probably the worst and most radical of the French revolutionaries &#8212; "who argued, following Rousseau, that a 'Republic of Virtue' could only be achieved by 'virtue combined with terror.'"

Democrats, says Coulter, "are heirs to the French Revolution, the uprising of a mob," whereas "conservatives are heirs to the American Revolution and the harmonious order of a republic." Indeed.



Chilling 'Demonic' Is Ann Coulter's Best Book


----------



## Zoom

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself.  Fuck off....
Click to expand...


She had an "accident" with her X while he was on his way to get his new girlfriend?  Wow.


----------



## Zoom

Warrior102 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Its almost as if republicans are callous, uncaring idiots who like to flag wave.


----------



## koshergrl

Zoom said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself. Fuck off....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had an "accident" with her X while he was on his way to get his new girlfriend? Wow.
Click to expand...

 
Country roads, that go for miles and intersect. They lived in the same part of the country, and they were going to the same party.

Really, it isn't that amazing.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they will.
> 
> I love Anne...reading Demonic right now. Well researched, intelligent book and dead on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she has some interesting things to say about the mob mentality.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sure she does....as her mob rushes out to buy her books.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, she describes you to a "t".


----------



## Big Black Dog

Ted Kennedy has killed more people with his car than I have with my gun.


----------



## The Infidel

Mad Scientist said:


> Anns' right. The "Whale of the Senate" *was* a human pestilence.





and a murderer


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Yes, she describes you to a "t".



And, that description is?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

But besides Chappaquiddick, paying Anita Hill to lie about Clarence Thomas and working with the USSR to undermine Reagan, Teddy would have been Presidential material, amiright?


----------



## koshergrl

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she describes you to a "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, that description is?
Click to expand...

 
Part of a mob.

Uneducated.

Addicted to catch phrases.

Unable to focus.

In other words...


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> The Democratic Party is nothing if not a repository of* hackneyed slogans* ("the laws of logic have no action on crowds"), repeated mindlessly and incessantly and designed to thwart the rational consideration of ideas with appeals to incendiary, false rhetoric: *"Bush lied, people died." "No blood for oil." "Tax cuts for the rich."*http://www.newsmax.com/Limbaugh/Ann...on-taxcuts/2011/06/10/id/399557#ixzz1fDMUVuPR


CON$ervatives are nothing if not a repository of hypocrisy.

As gas prices soar, *Republicans* and oil company executives have revived *a rallying cry* that echoed around the country the last time gas prices spiked: *"Drill, baby, drill!"*
Ann Coulter - Apr 23, 2011


----------



## Bfgrn

koshergrl said:


> "She first establishes her base line, defining the mob as "an irrational, childlike, often violent organism that derives its energy from the group. Intoxicated by messianic goals, the promise of instant gratification, and adrenaline-pumping exhortations, mobs create mayhem, chaos, and destruction, leaving a smoldering heap of wreckage for their leaders to climb to power."
> 
> Sound familiar? It should, because "the Democratic Party is the party of the mob . . . Indeed, the very idea of a 'community organizer' is to stir up a mob for some political purpose." No truer words.
> 
> She then systematically identifies the Democratic Party's mob characteristics and how its leaders' appeal to them  through distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument.
> 
> The Democratic Party is nothing if not a repository of hackneyed slogans ("the laws of logic have no action on crowds"), repeated mindlessly and incessantly and designed to thwart the rational consideration of ideas with appeals to incendiary, false rhetoric: "Bush lied, people died." "No blood for oil." "Tax cuts for the rich."
> 
> Next, Coulter takes us on a gripping tour of the murderously barbaric and ghoulishly bloody years of the French Revolution and its philosophical underpinnings, which were inspired in part by Jean Jacques Rousseau.
> 
> Rousseau, as you know, is one of the left's celebrated secular political philosophers. Anticipating modern liberals, he twisted words and concepts to turn common sense on its head.
> 
> Rousseau was a proponent of the "general will," but his idea of the general will did not remotely resemble any bottom-up expression of the people en route to republican government. It more closely resembled the process whereby autocrats impose their "superior" ideas on the masses in the name of carrying out the people's will.
> 
> As Coulter puts it, "a select group of elites with absolutely no grasp of human nature will figure out the program, inflexibly impose it on the people and thereby regenerate mankind."
> 
> Coulter's guided tour of the French Revolution (and her contrasting summary of the American Revolution) is hardly a mere historical joyride. For in the book's last section, she makes her closing argument, highlighting the inescapable parallels between today's liberals and the revolutionary French.
> 
> She writes that "all the bloody totalitarian dictatorships of the twentieth century have drawn inspiration from Rousseau and the French Revolution." All the "great liberal 'reformers' of the twentieth century, from Lenin to Hugo Chavez," got their "playbook from Robespierre"  probably the worst and most radical of the French revolutionaries  "who argued, following Rousseau, that a 'Republic of Virtue' could only be achieved by 'virtue combined with terror.'"
> 
> Democrats, says Coulter, "are heirs to the French Revolution, the uprising of a mob," whereas "conservatives are heirs to the American Revolution and the harmonious order of a republic." Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling 'Demonic' Is Ann Coulter's Best Book



Sounds like textbook right wing fear mongering...create a monster that must be ostracized and feared. Based on extreme stereotyping...

 No passion so effectually robs the mind of all its powers of acting and reasoning as fear.
Edmund Burke


----------



## koshergrl

Big whoop. 

"Make Love Not War"
"Bush Lied Men Died"
"Teabaggers"
"It's the economy, stupid"


----------



## koshergrl

Bfgrn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "She first establishes her base line, defining the mob as "an irrational, childlike, often violent organism that derives its energy from the group. Intoxicated by messianic goals, the promise of instant gratification, and adrenaline-pumping exhortations, mobs create mayhem, chaos, and destruction, leaving a smoldering heap of wreckage for their leaders to climb to power."
> 
> Sound familiar? It should, because "the Democratic Party is the party of the mob . . . Indeed, the very idea of a 'community organizer' is to stir up a mob for some political purpose." No truer words.
> 
> She then systematically identifies the Democratic Party's mob characteristics and how its leaders' appeal to them  through distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument.
> 
> The Democratic Party is nothing if not a repository of hackneyed slogans ("the laws of logic have no action on crowds"), repeated mindlessly and incessantly and designed to thwart the rational consideration of ideas with appeals to incendiary, false rhetoric: "Bush lied, people died." "No blood for oil." "Tax cuts for the rich."
> 
> Next, Coulter takes us on a gripping tour of the murderously barbaric and ghoulishly bloody years of the French Revolution and its philosophical underpinnings, which were inspired in part by Jean Jacques Rousseau.
> 
> Rousseau, as you know, is one of the left's celebrated secular political philosophers. Anticipating modern liberals, he twisted words and concepts to turn common sense on its head.
> 
> Rousseau was a proponent of the "general will," but his idea of the general will did not remotely resemble any bottom-up expression of the people en route to republican government. It more closely resembled the process whereby autocrats impose their "superior" ideas on the masses in the name of carrying out the people's will.
> 
> As Coulter puts it, "a select group of elites with absolutely no grasp of human nature will figure out the program, inflexibly impose it on the people and thereby regenerate mankind."
> 
> Coulter's guided tour of the French Revolution (and her contrasting summary of the American Revolution) is hardly a mere historical joyride. For in the book's last section, she makes her closing argument, highlighting the inescapable parallels between today's liberals and the revolutionary French.
> 
> She writes that "all the bloody totalitarian dictatorships of the twentieth century have drawn inspiration from Rousseau and the French Revolution." All the "great liberal 'reformers' of the twentieth century, from Lenin to Hugo Chavez," got their "playbook from Robespierre"  probably the worst and most radical of the French revolutionaries  "who argued, following Rousseau, that a 'Republic of Virtue' could only be achieved by 'virtue combined with terror.'"
> 
> Democrats, says Coulter, "are heirs to the French Revolution, the uprising of a mob," whereas "conservatives are heirs to the American Revolution and the harmonious order of a republic." Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling 'Demonic' Is Ann Coulter's Best Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like textbook right wing fear mongering...create a monster that must be ostracized and feared. Based on extreme stereotyping...
> 
> No passion so effectually robs the mind of all its powers of acting and reasoning as fear.
> Edmund Burke
Click to expand...

 
Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.

Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?


----------



## koshergrl

"Tea Party Downgrade"
"Public Ignorance is Corporate Bliss"
"If Republicans Hate Government So Much Vote Them Out"
"Corporate Greed Kills More Americans Than Terrorists Do"


----------



## Katzndogz

koshergrl said:


> "She first establishes her base line, defining the mob as "an irrational, childlike, often violent organism that derives its energy from the group. Intoxicated by messianic goals, the promise of instant gratification, and adrenaline-pumping exhortations, mobs create mayhem, chaos, and destruction, leaving a smoldering heap of wreckage for their leaders to climb to power."
> 
> Sound familiar? It should, because "the Democratic Party is the party of the mob . . . Indeed, the very idea of a 'community organizer' is to stir up a mob for some political purpose." No truer words.
> 
> She then systematically identifies the Democratic Party's mob characteristics and how its leaders' appeal to them  through distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument.
> 
> The Democratic Party is nothing if not a repository of hackneyed slogans ("the laws of logic have no action on crowds"), repeated mindlessly and incessantly and designed to thwart the rational consideration of ideas with appeals to incendiary, false rhetoric: "Bush lied, people died." "No blood for oil." "Tax cuts for the rich."
> 
> Next, Coulter takes us on a gripping tour of the murderously barbaric and ghoulishly bloody years of the French Revolution and its philosophical underpinnings, which were inspired in part by Jean Jacques Rousseau.
> 
> Rousseau, as you know, is one of the left's celebrated secular political philosophers. Anticipating modern liberals, he twisted words and concepts to turn common sense on its head.
> 
> Rousseau was a proponent of the "general will," but his idea of the general will did not remotely resemble any bottom-up expression of the people en route to republican government. It more closely resembled the process whereby autocrats impose their "superior" ideas on the masses in the name of carrying out the people's will.
> 
> As Coulter puts it, "a select group of elites with absolutely no grasp of human nature will figure out the program, inflexibly impose it on the people and thereby regenerate mankind."
> 
> Coulter's guided tour of the French Revolution (and her contrasting summary of the American Revolution) is hardly a mere historical joyride. For in the book's last section, she makes her closing argument, highlighting the inescapable parallels between today's liberals and the revolutionary French.
> 
> She writes that "all the bloody totalitarian dictatorships of the twentieth century have drawn inspiration from Rousseau and the French Revolution." All the "great liberal 'reformers' of the twentieth century, from Lenin to Hugo Chavez," got their "playbook from Robespierre"  probably the worst and most radical of the French revolutionaries  "who argued, following Rousseau, that a 'Republic of Virtue' could only be achieved by 'virtue combined with terror.'"
> 
> Democrats, says Coulter, "are heirs to the French Revolution, the uprising of a mob," whereas "conservatives are heirs to the American Revolution and the harmonious order of a republic." Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling 'Demonic' Is Ann Coulter's Best Book



Demonic should be required reading.  She is dead on and absolutely brilliant at it.


----------



## koshergrl

Libs can't be bothered with reading. It interferes with their propaganda feeding times.


----------



## Bfgrn

koshergrl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "She first establishes her base line, defining the mob as "an irrational, childlike, often violent organism that derives its energy from the group. Intoxicated by messianic goals, the promise of instant gratification, and adrenaline-pumping exhortations, mobs create mayhem, chaos, and destruction, leaving a smoldering heap of wreckage for their leaders to climb to power."
> 
> Sound familiar? It should, because "the Democratic Party is the party of the mob . . . Indeed, the very idea of a 'community organizer' is to stir up a mob for some political purpose." No truer words.
> 
> She then systematically identifies the Democratic Party's mob characteristics and how its leaders' appeal to them  through distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument.
> 
> The Democratic Party is nothing if not a repository of hackneyed slogans ("the laws of logic have no action on crowds"), repeated mindlessly and incessantly and designed to thwart the rational consideration of ideas with appeals to incendiary, false rhetoric: "Bush lied, people died." "No blood for oil." "Tax cuts for the rich."
> 
> Next, Coulter takes us on a gripping tour of the murderously barbaric and ghoulishly bloody years of the French Revolution and its philosophical underpinnings, which were inspired in part by Jean Jacques Rousseau.
> 
> Rousseau, as you know, is one of the left's celebrated secular political philosophers. Anticipating modern liberals, he twisted words and concepts to turn common sense on its head.
> 
> Rousseau was a proponent of the "general will," but his idea of the general will did not remotely resemble any bottom-up expression of the people en route to republican government. It more closely resembled the process whereby autocrats impose their "superior" ideas on the masses in the name of carrying out the people's will.
> 
> As Coulter puts it, "a select group of elites with absolutely no grasp of human nature will figure out the program, inflexibly impose it on the people and thereby regenerate mankind."
> 
> Coulter's guided tour of the French Revolution (and her contrasting summary of the American Revolution) is hardly a mere historical joyride. For in the book's last section, she makes her closing argument, highlighting the inescapable parallels between today's liberals and the revolutionary French.
> 
> She writes that "all the bloody totalitarian dictatorships of the twentieth century have drawn inspiration from Rousseau and the French Revolution." All the "great liberal 'reformers' of the twentieth century, from Lenin to Hugo Chavez," got their "playbook from Robespierre"  probably the worst and most radical of the French revolutionaries  "who argued, following Rousseau, that a 'Republic of Virtue' could only be achieved by 'virtue combined with terror.'"
> 
> Democrats, says Coulter, "are heirs to the French Revolution, the uprising of a mob," whereas "conservatives are heirs to the American Revolution and the harmonious order of a republic." Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling 'Demonic' Is Ann Coulter's Best Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like textbook right wing fear mongering...create a monster that must be ostracized and feared. Based on extreme stereotyping...
> 
> No passion so effectually robs the mind of all its powers of acting and reasoning as fear.
> Edmund Burke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?
Click to expand...


How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_

I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.


----------



## deaddogseye

Bfgrn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like textbook right wing fear mongering...create a monster that must be ostracized and feared. Based on extreme stereotyping...
> 
> No passion so effectually robs the mind of all its powers of acting and reasoning as fear.
> Edmund Burke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
Click to expand...


Please refer to the thread in this very forum entitled "You're not Hitler" and view the educational video. I don't think Ann Coulter qualifies


----------



## koshergrl

Bfgrn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like textbook right wing fear mongering...create a monster that must be ostracized and feared. Based on extreme stereotyping...
> 
> No passion so effectually robs the mind of all its powers of acting and reasoning as fear.
> Edmund Burke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
Click to expand...

 
The difference is, she is accurate and uses facts and historical evidence to support her statements.


----------



## Bfgrn

deaddogseye said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please refer to the thread in this very forum entitled "You're not Hitler" and view the educational video. I don't think Ann Coulter qualifies
Click to expand...


Coulter is not a Hitler. But she is using the same tactics Hitler and Goebbels used to demonize a group of people. It made it possible for followers to carry out atrocities against fellow Germans believing they are monsters. koshergrl said it herself: "Liberals are monsters, and should be feared."


----------



## Bfgrn

koshergrl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is, she is accurate and uses facts and historical evidence to support her statements.
Click to expand...


She is using extremely incendiary rhetoric to make law abiding fellow Americans into monsters. They don't exist, except in your mind. THAT is what Coulter intended.


----------



## BDBoop

Here's a clue-by-four for Kosher Girl.

There is no such thing as a monster.

You (read: Coulter) are demonizing an entire political party for gain.

Paraphrasing, because I know this is not the direct quote, but "We have nothing to fear but fear itself."

Also, a life lived in fear is a life unlived.


----------



## freedombecki

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself.  Fuck off....
Click to expand...

You are right, Zander.

The false rumor was started at the Democrat underground in 2010 in retaliation for truthful information Republicans may have come across. That's why you never heard of it before. It's a recent lie. link

It's a lie, prompted by competitiveness gone out-of-bounds.


----------



## Dr.House

deaddogseye said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann's the man!
> 
> No really..he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy would have banged her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would have banged ANYBODY
Click to expand...


Especiallty Bfgrn...

True Story...


----------



## freedombecki

Zoom said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963
> As a senior in high school she T-boned the car driven by her ex. He was on his way to pick up his new girl friend to take her to a school party.
> 
> Why did Laura Bush kill her ex-boyfriend in 1963 - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&pwst=....,cf.osb&fp=c84746cf00647e6a&biw=1737&bih=882
> 
> So I guess that was murder too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an ACCIDENT. He was drunk and ran away after saving himself.  Fuck off....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had an "accident" with her X while he was on his way to get his new girlfriend?  Wow.
Click to expand...

You are hearing a conspiracy theory, Zoom. It was an accident. The story about her friend being killed is true. The bit about the jealous rage did not start until someone thought it up before 2010 here in retaliation to all Republicans for something someone said online about a deceased Democrat. This is how the rumor started on or around 8/31/09. The sad accident happened 50 years ago, and it was ruled an accident by everyone involved in the unhappy event.

It's not good to be a purveyor of stories we know are not the truth.


----------



## deaddogseye

Bfgrn said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please refer to the thread in this very forum entitled "You're not Hitler" and view the educational video. I don't think Ann Coulter qualifies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coulter is not a Hitler. But she is using the same tactics Hitler and Goebbels used to demonize a group of people. It made it possible for followers to carry out atrocities against fellow Germans believing they are monsters. koshergrl said it herself: "Liberals are monsters, and should be feared."
Click to expand...


Lady Gaga calls her followers monsters (well, some of them, not that there is anything wrong with that) - is she being like Hitler?


----------



## Bfgrn

deaddogseye said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please refer to the thread in this very forum entitled "You're not Hitler" and view the educational video. I don't think Ann Coulter qualifies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coulter is not a Hitler. But she is using the same tactics Hitler and Goebbels used to demonize a group of people. It made it possible for followers to carry out atrocities against fellow Germans believing they are monsters. koshergrl said it herself: "Liberals are monsters, and should be feared."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga calls her followers monsters (well, some of them, not that there is anything wrong with that) - is she being like Hitler?
Click to expand...


Come on man, READ the excerpt from Coulter's book. She uses extremely vile and incendiary language to demonize Democrats as monsters. She does EXACTLY what she accuses Democrats of doing. Can't you see that?

The title of the thread mentions Ted Kennedy. Ted idolized his older brother Jack. Ted dedicated his public life to carrying out our late President's agenda.

HERE is how liberals and Democrats really talk:

I grew up during the height of the Cold War. There was no one more demonized that the 'evil' Russians. Yet, 5 months before his assassination President Kennedy delivered the most poetic foreign policy speech of his life, a speech that would go down in history as the "Peace Speech." In this stirring address, J.F.K. would do something that no other President during the cold war&#8212;and no American leader today&#8212;would dare. He attempted to humanize our enemy. No matter how "profoundly repugnant" we might find our foes' ideology or system of government, he told the American public, they are still&#8212;like us&#8212;human beings. And then Kennedy launched into a passage of such sweeping eloquence and empathy for the Russian people&#8212;the enemy that a generation of Americans had been taught to fear and despise&#8212;that it still has the power to inspire. "We all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal." 

Khrushchev was impressed by Kennedy's speech, telling Undersecretary of the State Averell Harriman that it was "the greatest speech by any American President since Roosevelt." He allowed the speech to be rebroadcast in the Soviet Union without censorship. 

The following month, the U.S. and the Soviet Union reached agreement on the Limited Test Ban Treaty, the first significant restraint put on the superpowers' doomsday arms race.

Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Here's a clue-by-four for Kosher Girl.
> 
> There is no such thing as a monster.
> 
> You (read: Coulter) are demonizing an entire political party for gain.
> 
> Paraphrasing, because I know this is not the direct quote, but "We have nothing to fear but fear itself."
> 
> Also, a life lived in fear is a life unlived.


 
Omg, you just used several liberal slogans right there.

ANN WAS RIGHT!


----------



## koshergrl

Bfgrn said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coulter is not a Hitler. But she is using the same tactics Hitler and Goebbels used to demonize a group of people. It made it possible for followers to carry out atrocities against fellow Germans believing they are monsters. koshergrl said it herself: "Liberals are monsters, and should be feared."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga calls her followers monsters (well, some of them, not that there is anything wrong with that) - is she being like Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, READ the excerpt from Coulter's book. She uses extremely vile and incendiary language to demonize Democrats as monsters. She does EXACTLY what she accuses Democrats of doing. Can't you see that?
> 
> The title of the thread mentions Ted Kennedy. Ted idolized his older brother Jack. Ted dedicated his public life to carrying out our late President's agenda.
> 
> HERE is how liberals and Democrats really talk:
> 
> I grew up during the height of the Cold War. There was no one more demonized that the 'evil' Russians. Yet, 5 months before his assassination President Kennedy delivered the most poetic foreign policy speech of his life, a speech that would go down in history as the "Peace Speech." In this stirring address, J.F.K. would do something that no other President during the cold warand no American leader todaywould dare. He attempted to humanize our enemy. No matter how "profoundly repugnant" we might find our foes' ideology or system of government, he told the American public, they are stilllike ushuman beings. And then Kennedy launched into a passage of such sweeping eloquence and empathy for the Russian peoplethe enemy that a generation of Americans had been taught to fear and despisethat it still has the power to inspire. "We all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal."
> 
> Khrushchev was impressed by Kennedy's speech, telling Undersecretary of the State Averell Harriman that it was "the greatest speech by any American President since Roosevelt." He allowed the speech to be rebroadcast in the Soviet Union without censorship.
> 
> The following month, the U.S. and the Soviet Union reached agreement on the Limited Test Ban Treaty, the first significant restraint put on the superpowers' doomsday arms race.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
Click to expand...

 
You find the truth vile and incendiary. That's the problem. You don't want the truth to be spoken if it's less than flattering.

You can use that to whitewash the Kennedies all you like. But we won't use it. We'll continue to paint you as you are.


----------



## Bfgrn

koshergrl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga calls her followers monsters (well, some of them, not that there is anything wrong with that) - is she being like Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, READ the excerpt from Coulter's book. She uses extremely vile and incendiary language to demonize Democrats as monsters. She does EXACTLY what she accuses Democrats of doing. Can't you see that?
> 
> The title of the thread mentions Ted Kennedy. Ted idolized his older brother Jack. Ted dedicated his public life to carrying out our late President's agenda.
> 
> HERE is how liberals and Democrats really talk:
> 
> I grew up during the height of the Cold War. There was no one more demonized that the 'evil' Russians. Yet, 5 months before his assassination President Kennedy delivered the most poetic foreign policy speech of his life, a speech that would go down in history as the "Peace Speech." In this stirring address, J.F.K. would do something that no other President during the cold warand no American leader todaywould dare. He attempted to humanize our enemy. No matter how "profoundly repugnant" we might find our foes' ideology or system of government, he told the American public, they are stilllike ushuman beings. And then Kennedy launched into a passage of such sweeping eloquence and empathy for the Russian peoplethe enemy that a generation of Americans had been taught to fear and despisethat it still has the power to inspire. "We all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal."
> 
> Khrushchev was impressed by Kennedy's speech, telling Undersecretary of the State Averell Harriman that it was "the greatest speech by any American President since Roosevelt." He allowed the speech to be rebroadcast in the Soviet Union without censorship.
> 
> The following month, the U.S. and the Soviet Union reached agreement on the Limited Test Ban Treaty, the first significant restraint put on the superpowers' doomsday arms race.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find the truth vile and incendiary. That's the problem. You don't want the truth to be spoken if it's less than flattering.
> 
> You can use that to whitewash the Kennedies all you like. But we won't use it. We'll continue to paint you as you are.
Click to expand...


That is truly sad. I honestly feel sorry for you. You have a very distorted and false view of liberals and Democrats. Liberals founded this nation, and liberals and Democrats have been behind every meaningful piece of legislation that has made this a more free and just nation, for ALL it's citizens.

"When a man's ways please the Lord," the Scriptures tell us, "he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him." And is not peace, in the last analysis, basically a matter of human rights--the right to live out our lives without fear of devastation--the right to breathe air as nature provided it--the right of future generations to a healthy existence?"

President John F. Kennedy - Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963


----------



## koshergrl

No, I have just the right view of liberals. And today's liberals are as much like the founders of our nation as Pol Pot is like Jefferson.


----------



## BDBoop

Bfgrn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, READ the excerpt from Coulter's book. She uses extremely vile and incendiary language to demonize Democrats as monsters. She does EXACTLY what she accuses Democrats of doing. Can't you see that?
> 
> The title of the thread mentions Ted Kennedy. Ted idolized his older brother Jack. Ted dedicated his public life to carrying out our late President's agenda.
> 
> HERE is how liberals and Democrats really talk:
> 
> I grew up during the height of the Cold War. There was no one more demonized that the 'evil' Russians. Yet, 5 months before his assassination President Kennedy delivered the most poetic foreign policy speech of his life, a speech that would go down in history as the "Peace Speech." In this stirring address, J.F.K. would do something that no other President during the cold warand no American leader todaywould dare. He attempted to humanize our enemy. No matter how "profoundly repugnant" we might find our foes' ideology or system of government, he told the American public, they are stilllike ushuman beings. And then Kennedy launched into a passage of such sweeping eloquence and empathy for the Russian peoplethe enemy that a generation of Americans had been taught to fear and despisethat it still has the power to inspire. "We all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal."
> 
> Khrushchev was impressed by Kennedy's speech, telling Undersecretary of the State Averell Harriman that it was "the greatest speech by any American President since Roosevelt." He allowed the speech to be rebroadcast in the Soviet Union without censorship.
> 
> The following month, the U.S. and the Soviet Union reached agreement on the Limited Test Ban Treaty, the first significant restraint put on the superpowers' doomsday arms race.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find the truth vile and incendiary. That's the problem. You don't want the truth to be spoken if it's less than flattering.
> 
> You can use that to whitewash the Kennedies all you like. But we won't use it. We'll continue to paint you as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is truly sad. I honestly feel sorry for you. You have a very distorted and false view of liberals and Democrats. Liberals founded this nation, and liberals and Democrats have been behind every meaningful piece of legislation that has made this a more free and just nation, for ALL it's citizens.
> 
> "When a man's ways please the Lord," the Scriptures tell us, "he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him." And is not peace, in the last analysis, basically a matter of human rights--the right to live out our lives without fear of devastation--the right to breathe air as nature provided it--the right of future generations to a healthy existence?"
> 
> President John F. Kennedy - Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963
Click to expand...


From here, it looks as though you are trying to hold a conversation with a feral animal.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm still waiting for BD to contribute something, anything, to any conversation she pops up in.

So far, nothing.


----------



## WillowTree

BDBoop said:


> Here's a clue-by-four for Kosher Girl.
> 
> There is no such thing as a monster.
> 
> You (read: Coulter) are demonizing an entire political party for gain.
> 
> Paraphrasing, because I know this is not the direct quote, but "We have nothing to fear but fear itself."
> 
> Also, a life lived in fear is a life unlived.



cry us a fucking river why donchya? you liberals demonize the entire Republican party every single day of every single month of every single year..


----------



## koshergrl

Only when they do it, they either make stuff up out of whole cloth, or they accuse US of doing what THEY do. For example, pretending it's the fault of restrictive laws and a (seriously) limited access to birth control and abortions that resulted in the multi-generational multi-baby daddied welfare clans.

There's the truth...

And then there's what the libs spout.

The two cannot coexist.


----------



## SAT2

deaddogseye said:


> Whatever one may think of her politics that simply is not true. She came out immediately in defense of the Duke lacrosse team (Stripper lied, white boys fried was her line IIRC) saying they were wrongly and falsely accused when the MSM - and Duke University itself tossed them under the bus putting political correctness ahead of the constitutionally mandated presumption of innocence. She was proven to be absolutely correct.



So she came immediately to their defense? No investigation necessary. Hmmm


----------



## Bfgrn

koshergrl said:


> No, I have just the right view of liberals. And today's liberals are as much like the founders of our nation as Pol Pot is like Jefferson.



It was conservatives who recently removed Thomas Jefferson from school history books, not liberals. Pol Pot would be proud.


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> The difference is, she is accurate and uses facts and historical evidence to support her statements.



No, she doesn't. She _distorts_ facts and historical evidence to support her claims.

She hates the same people you hate. That's all.


----------



## Ernie S.

Bfgrn said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coulter is not a Hitler. But she is using the same tactics Hitler and Goebbels used to demonize a group of people. It made it possible for followers to carry out atrocities against fellow Germans believing they are monsters. koshergrl said it herself: "Liberals are monsters, and should be feared."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga calls her followers monsters (well, some of them, not that there is anything wrong with that) - is she being like Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, READ the excerpt from Coulter's book. She uses extremely vile and incendiary language to demonize Democrats as monsters. She does EXACTLY what she accuses Democrats of doing. Can't you see that?
> 
> The title of the thread mentions Ted Kennedy. Ted idolized his older brother Jack. Ted dedicated his public life to carrying out our late President's agenda.
> 
> HERE is how liberals and Democrats really talk:
> 
> I grew up during the height of the Cold War. There was no one more demonized that the 'evil' Russians. Yet, 5 months before his assassination President Kennedy delivered the most poetic foreign policy speech of his life, a speech that would go down in history as the "Peace Speech." In this stirring address, J.F.K. would do something that no other President during the cold warand no American leader todaywould dare. He attempted to humanize our enemy. No matter how "profoundly repugnant" we might find our foes' ideology or system of government, he told the American public, they are stilllike ushuman beings. And then Kennedy launched into a passage of such sweeping eloquence and empathy for the Russian peoplethe enemy that a generation of Americans had been taught to fear and despisethat it still has the power to inspire. "We all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal."
> 
> Khrushchev was impressed by Kennedy's speech, telling Undersecretary of the State Averell Harriman that it was "the greatest speech by any American President since Roosevelt." He allowed the speech to be rebroadcast in the Soviet Union without censorship.
> 
> The following month, the U.S. and the Soviet Union reached agreement on the Limited Test Ban Treaty, the first significant restraint put on the superpowers' doomsday arms race.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
Click to expand...


Great speech from the same man that screwed Cubans.


----------



## koshergrl

SAT2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, she is accurate and uses facts and historical evidence to support her statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she doesn't. She _distorts_ facts and historical evidence to support her claims.
> 
> She hates the same people you hate. That's all.
Click to expand...

 
Really?

What fact has she distorted?


----------



## koshergrl

and how exactly can one DISTORT a fact?

A fact is true..so it is what it is.

This is what libs do. They don't like the truth, so they claim "well, that's just a DISTORTED way of looking at this wonderful thing we've done here..."

When they get caught saying something atrocious, they say, "well, what I/we/they/he REALLY meant was..."


----------



## koshergrl

for example...

Look at the fact that abortion skyrocketed the year after Roe v Wade and continued to climb every year after for decades.

That's the fact. But pro-abortionists fudge, and claim, "well, ahem, mmm...those numbers..ahem...mmm...well they represent the numbers of women who were previously getting abortions ILLEGALLY...that's why they kept climbing".

Of course it's complete hogwash and doesn't even make sense, but this is what they do. They claim the TRUTH is distortion, and substitute a complete fabrication.


----------



## SAT2

I was using your ridiculous statement about Coulter and mocking it. 

She's not honest. She lies. She distorts. But she does it about liberals, so that's good enough for you. 

Coulter dissembles right to the end. Check out her final presentation.


----------



## koshergrl

So you have no examples of her "distorting" the facts.

Thank you.


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> So you have no examples of her "distorting" the facts.
> 
> Thank you.



You lie, just like your idol, Ann. 

I gave you a link, you pretended not to see it.


----------



## koshergrl

You retard, it's an opinion piece.

Cripes, is there not a SINGLE person on the left who has the slightest concept of  what "fact" "fiction" "proof" "evidence" "truth" "debate" mean????


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> You retard, it's an opinion piece.
> 
> Cripes, is there not a SINGLE person on the left who has the slightest concept of  what "fact" "fiction" "proof" "evidence" "truth" "debate" mean????



You lie again. 

The article gives page numbers, Coulter's claims, and the factual rebuttal to her lies. 

I can explain further, if it's necessary for you.


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> So you have no examples of her "distorting" the facts.
> 
> Thank you.


My favorite Coulter lie.

In a highly publicized stop at Monticello during Clinton's 1993 inaugural festivities, Gore pointed to carvings of Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator: 'Who are these guys?'  He was surrounded by reporters and TV cameras when he said it.
Source: Slander


----------



## koshergrl

Uh..ok.

You have any background, link, anythign that confirms the source, that it was actually said, and that it was a lie?

Besides, it doesn't even make sense as you've presented it. Did Coulter say that? Have you rudimentary English skills? Do you know how to use the quote function, and do you understand "citing" and such?


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> Uh..ok.
> 
> You have any background, link, anythign that confirms the source, that it was actually said, and that it was a lie?
> 
> Besides, it doesn't even make sense as you've presented it. Did Coulter say that? Have you rudimentary English skills? Do you know how to use the quote function, and do you understand "citing" and such?



For the third time, click on the link. Why are you lying like this? 

Coulter dissembles right to the end. Check out her final presentation.


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> Uh..ok.
> 
> You have any background, link, anythign that confirms the source, that it was actually said, and that it was a lie?
> 
> Besides, it doesn't even make sense as you've presented it. Did Coulter say that? Have you rudimentary English skills? Do you know how to use the quote function, and do you understand "citing" and such?


Oh come on, that is one of her most famous lies. Here is the Weekly Sub-Standard's review of her book:

WHILE ON A TOUR of Monticello as vice president, Al Gore examined busts of George Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator, "Who are these people?" A single newspaper reported Gore's embarrassing ignorance. Meanwhile when presidential candidate George W. Bush was unable to name the leaders of four nations in a reporter's pop quiz, it was a topic of media concern for weeks.

Ann Coulter's latest book, "Slander: Liberal Lies About the American Right," is rich with *delightfully revealing* comparisons like this one, compiled to expose the liberal media's double standard when it comes to matters of left and right. ...
Source: The Weekly Standard


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is, she is accurate and uses facts and historical evidence to support her statements.
Click to expand...




I remember when she called John Edwards a faggot.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> No, I have just the right view of liberals. And today's liberals are as much like the founders of our nation as Pol Pot is like Jefferson.



You should parade up and down in front of polling areas with signs saying that.   People in line to vote always need a good laugh.


----------



## BDBoop

SAT2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..ok.
> 
> You have any background, link, anythign that confirms the source, that it was actually said, and that it was a lie?
> 
> Besides, it doesn't even make sense as you've presented it. Did Coulter say that? Have you rudimentary English skills? Do you know how to use the quote function, and do you understand "citing" and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time, click on the link. Why are you lying like this?
> 
> Coulter dissembles right to the end. Check out her final presentation.
Click to expand...


Excellent share. Thank you.



> Of course, Coulter didnt demean the tone of Lipsytes work. Instead, she simply lied about it, saying it didnt exist. Coulter wanted to close with a bang. She wished Lipsyte out of existence.
> What, oh what, are we to do with someone who dissembles like Coulter? Again, were quoting the next-to-last paragraph in her whole book. As usual, she builds a screed around an invented factone designed to demean those she hates. And just how nasty is Coulters conclusion? She draws an ugly conclusion indeed. Except for occasional forays to the Wal-Mart, she says, liberals do not know any conservatives. But conservatives already know liberals, she says. Conservatives know liberals as savagely cruel bigots who hate America and lie for sport.
> 
> Incredibly, that is Coulters final phrase. It closes her strange, disturbed book.


----------



## Zander

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? You are either very young or very ignorant. READ Coulter's words; look at the adjectives used to describe fellow Americans! SHE is the one doing exactly what she accuses Democrats of; _"distortions, inflaming passions, demonizing opponents, and substituting propagandist images and sound bites in place of facts, ideas and persuasive argument."_
> 
> I've been around since Truman was President, I have never seen the people Coulter describes. Such vile demonization is right out of Hitler's playbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, she is accurate and uses facts and historical evidence to support her statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when she called John Edwards a faggot.
Click to expand...

 The colloquial meaning of the word "faggot" is quite broad.  Edwards may not be a homosexual, but he is an an effeminate, prissy, little fag.........


----------



## SAT2

So do you think that's what she meant? Because for most of us, it seemed that she calling him a homosexual. Why give her cover?


----------



## Douger

Ann. That *guy* is a true "compassionate conservative".
Nice hair tho. Kinda like John Edwards on steroids.


----------



## Full-Auto

rdean said:


> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.



Teddy was a low life. On many levels.


----------



## Douger

Full-Auto said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy was a low life. On many levels.
Click to expand...

They *ALL* are. Until you figure that out the credits will continue running on that horrible movie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvcvyJ-1y2A]Al Gore is a super dork - YouTube[/ame]

"Who are these people?"


----------



## Douger

They aren't contributors so he could care less.


----------



## Full-Auto

Douger said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy was a low life. On many levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They *ALL* are. Until you figure that out the credits will continue running on that horrible movie.
Click to expand...


Youre late to the party.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no examples of her "distorting" the facts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Coulter lie.
> 
> In a highly publicized stop at Monticello during Clinton's 1993 inaugural festivities, Gore pointed to carvings of Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator: 'Who are these guys?'  He was surrounded by reporters and TV cameras when he said it.
> Source: Slander
Click to expand...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DIK2qppQoI]Al Gore Idiot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no examples of her "distorting" the facts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Coulter lie.
> 
> In a highly publicized stop at Monticello during Clinton's 1993 inaugural festivities, *Gore pointed to carvings of Washington and Benjamin Franklin *and asked the curator: 'Who are these guys?' * He was surrounded by reporters and TV cameras when he said it.*
> Source: Slander
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DIK2qppQoI"]Al Gore Idiot - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

If the Coultergeist and your MessiahRushie and the Weekly Sub-Standard, etc., were not all scripted by the GOP, how could they all independently make the same mistake? I have often said that CON$ lie in packs, and this is a perfect example.

Now Gore pointed to the wall sconces when he asked "who are these people?" There are only 4 wall sconces and the curator named 5 people, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and Washington, with Washington on "the extreme right." Which means that Washington was not part of the group of busts Gore pointed to, which also means saying Gore pointed to Washington was a lie.

Then on the video we hear Gore name the bust of Franklin HIMSELF, without any help from the curator. Gore ends his pan of the busts with his pointing finger at Franklin on the left end. He then starts to lower his arm, but almost immediately after he lowers it he raises it again and re-points to Franklin and names the bust with one word "Franklin." He is talking over the curator who is saying the words "Washington on the extreme." So the Franklin claim is also a lie.

We also do not see Gore surrounded by "reporters and TV cameras" in the video. There were no reporters and one camera provided the same government feed to all the networks. So Coulter is three for three in lies in just two sentences.

Below are two interactive panoramas of the Tea Room, one furnished and one bare, so you can see there are only 4 wall sconces and also the semi-circular niche that was once a stove, where at the bottom the bust of Washington sat at the time of Gore's visit, to the right and lower than the sconces. Gore's arm was at the same height when he panned the busts so he never saw or pointed to Washington tucked away in the niche.

Monticello: Panoramic Image of Tea Room
*Tea Room [ View Interactive Version ]*

  Jefferson referred to the Tea Room as his "most honorable suite"  because in it he displayed many likenesses of his friends and American  heroes, including busts of Franklin, John Paul Jones, Lafayette, and  Washington. The room had a reading and writing arrangement perhaps  similar to the one Jefferson kept in his Cabinet. One of the coldest  rooms in the house in winter, it had, at one time, a stove in* the  semi-circular niche in wall.*


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, when cons tell the truth, they are accused of "lying in packs". 

More of that behavior I referenced earlier...it's called "let's skew reality".


----------



## BDBoop

Why don't you answer Ed's post, KG. .... KG. Cagey. Gotcha.


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> Yes, when cons tell the truth, they are accused of "lying in packs".
> 
> More of that behavior I referenced earlier...it's called "let's skew reality".


Just a small sample of the pack of liars parroting their GOP scripted lie. How exactly could they all have INDEPENDENTLY made the same mistake??? Obviously they are all reading from the same erroneous GOP script!!!

1. RUSH: ... It's kind of like the moment when Al Gore walked into Thomas Jefferson's place Monticello. There were all these busts up there. Gore is out there walking around with Clinton with the curator of the place, and Gore is looking thoughtfully, like he's in this great vast museum, and he has one hand on his (imitating for Ditto-camers) like this and his finger is on his chin, and he points to, "Who is that?" and the curator says, "That's George Washington." "Who is that?" "That's Benjamin Franklin."

2. Who are these guys? On CNN (1/19/93)
Gore, asking a Monticello tour guide to identify the busts of Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, and Marquis de Lafayette. 
Source: AmeriPAC

3. Why is this veep never caught holding the hot 'potatoe'?  
  The American Spectator 
August, 1998 Byron York 
It was a scene that would become a favorite among aficionados of Al Gore's frequent but often under-reported verbal bloopers. On Sunday, January 17, 1993, just days before the 
Clinton/Gore inauguration, the vice president- elect was touring Monticello, Thomas Jefferson's home outside Charlottesville, Virginia. The visit was an important photo-op; Gore and Bill Clinton were about to start their showy retracing of the trip Jefferson took to Washington for his own inaugural in 1801. 
Guided by Daniel Jordan, executive director of Monticello, Gore came upon a row of white marble busts. "Who are these people?" he asked. A little taken aback, Jordan hesitated and quietly answered. That's George Washington on the right, he said. And that's Benjamin Franklin. And Jefferson, too. 
Gore had asked an almost breathtakingly stupid question, the kind that when uttered in public can result in a barrage of mocking reports in the press. But the soon-to-be vice president's comments didn't attract much coverage.

4. He ( Quayle ) became a political punch line after correcting a youth at a spelling bee by asking him to add an "e" to the correct spellingof "potato." ... While Quayle was routinely roasted in the media, current VicePresident Al Gore seems to have largely gotten a free pass from the media for bizarre gaffes that surpass Quayle's. ...  In 1993, in a tour of Thomas Jefferson's Virginia estate of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: `This is George Washington on the extreme right,' with Benjamin Franklin close behind." TV coverage? Zero.
Source: The Florida Times-Union

5. Which vice president is the king of gaffes?
Human Events,  by Graham, Tim
The TV media have had a field day with Dan Quayle, but Al Gore has a history of silly flubs and boasts, and the networks have a history of ignoring them:
* Jan. 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: `This is George Washington on the extreme right,' with Benjamin Franklin close behind." TV coverage? Zero.

6. U.S. History in the Balance - Brief Article
Insight on the News,  Dec 13, 1999  by John Elvin
Insight reader Hazel Edwards is somewhat incensed that Vice President Al Gore "is making a big to-do over George W. Bush not knowing the names of some of the world leaders in a recent interview, saying it raised serious questions about his ability to lead the nation." Edwards thinks Gore ought to tend to his own pot before attacking Bush's kettle.
Edwards notes that while on a tour of Thomas Jefferson's home, Monticello, a few years back, Gore pointed out two statues and asked the curator whom they represented. "Well," Edwards quotes the curator as responding, "that one's Ben Franklin and that one's George Washington."

7. January 17, 1993: During a tour of Monticello, [Vice President Al] Gore inquired about a row of marble busts: "Who are these people?" One was George Washington; another, Ben Franklin.
-- Intellectual Ammunition, July/August 1999 

8. CLOSE ENCOUNTERS: IS AL GORE AN ALIEN?
by Jonah Goldberg
"While touring Monticello, Gore asked a guide, Who are these people? while pointing at statues of Thomas Jefferson, John Adams and Ben Franklin."

9. Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
Watch our video collection of Gore Gaffes
     On ABC's This Week March 14, Bill Kristol noted Al Gore's gotten a free pass on gaffes. George Stephanopoulos protested: "It's hard to say he's gotten a pass. Every time he opens his mouth he gets popped." Not true on TV morning and evening newscasts: 
     January 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: 'This is George Washington on the extreme right and Franklin on the left...
L. Brent Bozell III, Publisher; Brent Baker, Tim Graham, Editors; Jessica Anderson, Brian Boyd, Geoffrey Dickens, Mark Drake, Paul Smith, Media Analysts; Kristina Sewell, Research Associate.  For the latest liberal media bias, read the CyberAlert at www.mrc.org.

10. In a highly publicized stop at Monticello during Clinton's 1993 inaugural festivities, Gore pointed to carvings of Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator: 'Who are these guys?'  He was surrounded by reporters and TV cameras when he said it.
Source: Slander

11. While visiting Monticello in January 1993, Mr. Gore asked whom the busts of
George Washington and Benjamin Franklin depicted, since he did not recognize them.
Source: The Washington Times

12. WHILE ON A TOUR of Monticello as vice president, Al Gore examined busts of George Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator, "Who are these people?" A single newspaper reported Gore's embarrassing ignorance. Meanwhile when presidential candidate George W. Bush was unable to name the leaders of four nations in a reporter's pop quiz, it was a topic of media concern for weeks.
Ann Coulter's latest book, "Slander: Liberal Lies About the American Right," is rich with delightfully revealing comparisons like this one, compiled to expose the liberal media's double standard when it comes to matters of left and right. ...
Source: The Weekly Standard

13. Gored by his own ox
Joel Miller
© 1999 WorldNetDaily.com 
Dan Quayle caught a lot of flack for being a moron, which is not a nice thing to do to a guy -- harmful to the self-esteem and all. Well, the media must have been convicted that endlessly pointing out the mental vacuity of veeps is morally wrong, because, when it came time for Al Gore to become the most important substitute player in professional sports, the pundits, journalists, and anonymous sources all stayed home any time Gore used his wingtips to wipe the drool from his mouth. 
While Gore may be capable of spelling potato without a hitch, considering the many moronic mutterings he's made since donning the mantle of vice president, he definitely needs the "Be a dolt for free" pass the media decided to grant him so many years ago. 
Remember the incident in which the VP was strolling through the halls of Monticello, ogling at the busts of the Founding Fathers? "Who are these people?" Gore asked the tour guide. Without a chuckle, the gracious man was kind enough inform the vice president that he was staring at the figures of George Washington and Benjamin Franklin -- folks who he had hopefully heard about, I should think.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Why don't you answer Ed's post, KG. .... KG. Cagey. Gotcha.


 
Because I don't take him seriously. He's a far left extremist loon, there's no point in engaging a whackjob.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh. Then you should never speak to him again.

OR: Address the issue about Ann's three lies in as many minutes.


----------



## koshergrl

I didn't see any lies.

Incidentally, you don't dictate to me what I do, who I respond to,  and when I do it. Just saying.


----------



## BDBoop

edthecynic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when cons tell the truth, they are accused of "lying in packs".
> 
> More of that behavior I referenced earlier...it's called "let's skew reality".
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small sample of the pack of liars parroting their GOP scripted lie. How exactly could they all have INDEPENDENTLY made the same mistake??? Obviously they are all reading from the same erroneous GOP script!!!
> 
> 1. RUSH: ... It's kind of like the moment when Al Gore walked into Thomas Jefferson's place Monticello. There were all these busts up there. Gore is out there walking around with Clinton with the curator of the place, and Gore is looking thoughtfully, like he's in this great vast museum, and he has one hand on his (imitating for Ditto-camers) like this and his finger is on his chin, and he points to, "Who is that?" and the curator says, "That's George Washington." "Who is that?" "That's Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 2. Who are these guys? On CNN (1/19/93)
> Gore, asking a Monticello tour guide to identify the busts of Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, and Marquis de Lafayette.
> Source: AmeriPAC
> 
> 3. Why is this veep never caught holding the hot 'potatoe'?
> The American Spectator
> August, 1998 Byron York
> It was a scene that would become a favorite among aficionados of Al Gore's frequent but often under-reported verbal bloopers. On Sunday, January 17, 1993, just days before the
> Clinton/Gore inauguration, the vice president- elect was touring Monticello, Thomas Jefferson's home outside Charlottesville, Virginia. The visit was an important photo-op; Gore and Bill Clinton were about to start their showy retracing of the trip Jefferson took to Washington for his own inaugural in 1801.
> Guided by Daniel Jordan, executive director of Monticello, Gore came upon a row of white marble busts. "Who are these people?" he asked. A little taken aback, Jordan hesitated and quietly answered. That's George Washington on the right, he said. And that's Benjamin Franklin. And Jefferson, too.
> Gore had asked an almost breathtakingly stupid question, the kind that when uttered in public can result in a barrage of mocking reports in the press. But the soon-to-be vice president's comments didn't attract much coverage.
> 
> 4. He ( Quayle ) became a political punch line after correcting a youth at a spelling bee by asking him to add an "e" to the correct spellingof "potato." ... While Quayle was routinely roasted in the media, current VicePresident Al Gore seems to have largely gotten a free pass from the media for bizarre gaffes that surpass Quayle's. ...  In 1993, in a tour of Thomas Jefferson's Virginia estate of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: `This is George Washington on the extreme right,' with Benjamin Franklin close behind." TV coverage? Zero.
> Source: The Florida Times-Union
> 
> 5. Which vice president is the king of gaffes?
> Human Events,  by Graham, Tim
> The TV media have had a field day with Dan Quayle, but Al Gore has a history of silly flubs and boasts, and the networks have a history of ignoring them:
> * Jan. 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: `This is George Washington on the extreme right,' with Benjamin Franklin close behind." TV coverage? Zero.
> 
> 6. U.S. History in the Balance - Brief Article
> Insight on the News,  Dec 13, 1999  by John Elvin
> Insight reader Hazel Edwards is somewhat incensed that Vice President Al Gore "is making a big to-do over George W. Bush not knowing the names of some of the world leaders in a recent interview, saying it raised serious questions about his ability to lead the nation." Edwards thinks Gore ought to tend to his own pot before attacking Bush's kettle.
> Edwards notes that while on a tour of Thomas Jefferson's home, Monticello, a few years back, Gore pointed out two statues and asked the curator whom they represented. "Well," Edwards quotes the curator as responding, "that one's Ben Franklin and that one's George Washington."
> 
> 7. January 17, 1993: During a tour of Monticello, [Vice President Al] Gore inquired about a row of marble busts: "Who are these people?" One was George Washington; another, Ben Franklin.
> -- Intellectual Ammunition, July/August 1999
> 
> 8. CLOSE ENCOUNTERS: IS AL GORE AN ALIEN?
> by Jonah Goldberg
> "While touring Monticello, Gore asked a guide, Who are these people? while pointing at statues of Thomas Jefferson, John Adams and Ben Franklin."
> 
> 9. Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
> Watch our video collection of Gore Gaffes
> On ABC's This Week March 14, Bill Kristol noted Al Gore's gotten a free pass on gaffes. George Stephanopoulos protested: "It's hard to say he's gotten a pass. Every time he opens his mouth he gets popped." Not true on TV morning and evening newscasts:
> January 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: 'This is George Washington on the extreme right and Franklin on the left...
> L. Brent Bozell III, Publisher; Brent Baker, Tim Graham, Editors; Jessica Anderson, Brian Boyd, Geoffrey Dickens, Mark Drake, Paul Smith, Media Analysts; Kristina Sewell, Research Associate.  For the latest liberal media bias, read the CyberAlert at www.mrc.org.
> 
> 10. In a highly publicized stop at Monticello during Clinton's 1993 inaugural festivities, Gore pointed to carvings of Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator: 'Who are these guys?'  He was surrounded by reporters and TV cameras when he said it.
> Source: Slander
> 
> 11. While visiting Monticello in January 1993, Mr. Gore asked whom the busts of
> George Washington and Benjamin Franklin depicted, since he did not recognize them.
> Source: The Washington Times
> 
> 12. WHILE ON A TOUR of Monticello as vice president, Al Gore examined busts of George Washington and Benjamin Franklin and asked the curator, "Who are these people?" A single newspaper reported Gore's embarrassing ignorance. Meanwhile when presidential candidate George W. Bush was unable to name the leaders of four nations in a reporter's pop quiz, it was a topic of media concern for weeks.
> Ann Coulter's latest book, "Slander: Liberal Lies About the American Right," is rich with delightfully revealing comparisons like this one, compiled to expose the liberal media's double standard when it comes to matters of left and right. ...
> Source: The Weekly Standard
> 
> 13. Gored by his own ox
> Joel Miller
> © 1999 WorldNetDaily.com
> Dan Quayle caught a lot of flack for being a moron, which is not a nice thing to do to a guy -- harmful to the self-esteem and all. Well, the media must have been convicted that endlessly pointing out the mental vacuity of veeps is morally wrong, because, when it came time for Al Gore to become the most important substitute player in professional sports, the pundits, journalists, and anonymous sources all stayed home any time Gore used his wingtips to wipe the drool from his mouth.
> While Gore may be capable of spelling potato without a hitch, considering the many moronic mutterings he's made since donning the mantle of vice president, he definitely needs the "Be a dolt for free" pass the media decided to grant him so many years ago.
> Remember the incident in which the VP was strolling through the halls of Monticello, ogling at the busts of the Founding Fathers? "Who are these people?" Gore asked the tour guide. Without a chuckle, the gracious man was kind enough inform the vice president that he was staring at the figures of George Washington and Benjamin Franklin -- folks who he had hopefully heard about, I should think.
Click to expand...


That's why this is now called the "Fox Echo Chamber" and I refer to their followers as Angry Listeners (aka FECAL).


----------



## koshergrl

Wow, a new mob slogan/acronym!

Way to prove le Bon and Coulter wrong!


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> *I didn't see any lies.*
> 
> Incidentally, you don't dictate to me what I do, who I respond to,  and when I do it. Just saying.


_Oh blinding light_! Oh light that blinds! I cannot see--please look out for me.
- _Firesign Theater_. Source: Don't Crush That Dwarf, Hand Me the Pliers.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, as I said, ed has no credibility. His wackiness neutralizes it.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> Yes, as I said, ed has no credibility. His wackiness neutralizes it.



Backatcha.

And put some clothes on.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

rdean said:


> Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on Morning Joe.
> 
> Human Pestilence?
> 
> The entire crew sits there wide eyed and silent.  Once she's gone, they talk about what a "great guy" Ted Kennedy was.  If they felt that way, why not say something to her face?
> 
> And she goes on about "conservative values".
> 
> Let's recap:
> 
> Human pestilence.
> 
> "Let him die".
> 
> Applauds executions.
> 
> Wants to get rid of the EPA because a certain number of birth defects are "acceptable".
> 
> Turn Medicare in to a "voucher program".
> 
> Blackmails the nation, holding the unemployed hostage to push for a Bush Tax cut extension.
> 
> Supports removing the payroll tax break to lay more burden on the Middle Class.
> 
> These just aren't my values.  Thank Gawd.



Maybe they were afraid of her confronting them with Ted Kennedy being the murderer of Mary Jo Kopechne?

He was a low life piece of shit and should have NEVER been voted into the senate after he killed that girl and ran away from the scene.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The term "Chappaquiddick incident" refers to the circumstances involving the death of Mary Jo Kopechne, whose body was discovered underwater inside an automobile belonging to her driver, U.S. Senator Edward M. ("Ted") Kennedy. During the early morning hours of July 19, 1969, Kopechne's body and the car were found in a tidal channel on Chappaquiddick Island, Massachusetts. After the discovery, Kennedy gave a statement to police saying that during the previous night Kopechne was his passenger when he took a wrong turn and accidentally drove his car off a bridge into the water. After pleading guilty to a charge of leaving the scene of an accident after causing injury, Kennedy received a suspended sentence for two months in jail.


----------



## Skull Pilot

What do you call a guy who leaves a woman to drown in a car because he's too worried about saving his own ass?

I think pestilence is about right.


----------



## Avatar4321

wow... she was nice to him. Alot worse could have been said.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Coulter lie.
> 
> In a highly publicized stop at Monticello during Clinton's 1993 inaugural festivities, *Gore pointed to carvings of Washington and Benjamin Franklin *and asked the curator: 'Who are these guys?' * He was surrounded by reporters and TV cameras when he said it.*
> Source: Slander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DIK2qppQoI"]Al Gore Idiot - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Coultergeist and your MessiahRushie and the Weekly Sub-Standard, etc., were not all scripted by the GOP, how could they all independently make the same mistake? I have often said that CON$ lie in packs, and this is a perfect example.
> 
> Now Gore pointed to the wall sconces when he asked "who are these people?" There are only 4 wall sconces and the curator named 5 people, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and Washington, with Washington on "the extreme right." Which means that Washington was not part of the group of busts Gore pointed to, which also means saying Gore pointed to Washington was a lie.
> 
> Then on the video we hear Gore name the bust of Franklin HIMSELF, without any help from the curator. Gore ends his pan of the busts with his pointing finger at Franklin on the left end. He then starts to lower his arm, but almost immediately after he lowers it he raises it again and re-points to Franklin and names the bust with one word "Franklin." He is talking over the curator who is saying the words "Washington on the extreme." So the Franklin claim is also a lie.
> 
> We also do not see Gore surrounded by "reporters and TV cameras" in the video. There were no reporters and one camera provided the same government feed to all the networks. So Coulter is three for three in lies in just two sentences.
> 
> Below are two interactive panoramas of the Tea Room, one furnished and one bare, so you can see there are only 4 wall sconces and also the semi-circular niche that was once a stove, where at the bottom the bust of Washington sat at the time of Gore's visit, to the right and lower than the sconces. Gore's arm was at the same height when he panned the busts so he never saw or pointed to Washington tucked away in the niche.
> 
> Monticello: Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> *Tea Room [ View Interactive Version ]*
> 
> Jefferson referred to the Tea Room as his "most honorable suite"  because in it he displayed many likenesses of his friends and American  heroes, including busts of Franklin, John Paul Jones, Lafayette, and  Washington. The room had a reading and writing arrangement perhaps  similar to the one Jefferson kept in his Cabinet. One of the coldest  rooms in the house in winter, it had, at one time, a stove in* the  semi-circular niche in wall.*
Click to expand...


So, you admit that Gore couldn't identify busts of the Founding Fathers. Good.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Skull Pilot said:


> What do you call a guy who leaves a woman to drown in a car because he's too worried about saving his own ass?
> 
> I think pestilence is about right.



A drunk, murdering, coward?

"Ted Kennedy:  A great senator but a horible date.  "What did I forget....OH THE GIRL"" - Denis Leary


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore Idiot - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> If the Coultergeist and your MessiahRushie and the Weekly Sub-Standard, etc., were not all scripted by the GOP, how could they all independently make the same mistake? I have often said that CON$ lie in packs, and this is a perfect example.
> 
> Now Gore pointed to the wall sconces when he asked "who are these people?" There are only 4 wall sconces and the curator named 5 people, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and Washington, with Washington on "the extreme right." Which means that Washington was not part of the group of busts Gore pointed to, which also means saying Gore pointed to Washington was a lie.
> 
> Then on the video we hear Gore name the bust of Franklin HIMSELF, without any help from the curator. Gore ends his pan of the busts with his pointing finger at Franklin on the left end. He then starts to lower his arm, but almost immediately after he lowers it he raises it again and re-points to Franklin and names the bust with one word "Franklin." He is talking over the curator who is saying the words "Washington on the extreme." So the Franklin claim is also a lie.
> 
> We also do not see Gore surrounded by "reporters and TV cameras" in the video. There were no reporters and one camera provided the same government feed to all the networks. So Coulter is three for three in lies in just two sentences.
> 
> Below are two interactive panoramas of the Tea Room, one furnished and one bare, so you can see there are only 4 wall sconces and also the semi-circular niche that was once a stove, where at the bottom the bust of Washington sat at the time of Gore's visit, to the right and lower than the sconces. Gore's arm was at the same height when he panned the busts so he never saw or pointed to Washington tucked away in the niche.
> 
> Monticello: Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> *Tea Room [ View Interactive Version ]*
> 
> Jefferson referred to the Tea Room as his "most honorable suite"  because in it he displayed many likenesses of his friends and American  heroes, including busts of Franklin, John Paul Jones, Lafayette, and  Washington. The room had a reading and writing arrangement perhaps  similar to the one Jefferson kept in his Cabinet. One of the coldest  rooms in the house in winter, it had, at one time, a stove in* the  semi-circular niche in wall.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you admit that Gore couldn't identify *busts of the Founding Fathers.* Good.
Click to expand...

Only CON$ are stupid enough to think Lafayette and John Paul Jones are founding fathers.


----------



## Avatar4321

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Coultergeist and your MessiahRushie and the Weekly Sub-Standard, etc., were not all scripted by the GOP, how could they all independently make the same mistake? I have often said that CON$ lie in packs, and this is a perfect example.
> 
> Now Gore pointed to the wall sconces when he asked "who are these people?" There are only 4 wall sconces and the curator named 5 people, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and Washington, with Washington on "the extreme right." Which means that Washington was not part of the group of busts Gore pointed to, which also means saying Gore pointed to Washington was a lie.
> 
> Then on the video we hear Gore name the bust of Franklin HIMSELF, without any help from the curator. Gore ends his pan of the busts with his pointing finger at Franklin on the left end. He then starts to lower his arm, but almost immediately after he lowers it he raises it again and re-points to Franklin and names the bust with one word "Franklin." He is talking over the curator who is saying the words "Washington on the extreme." So the Franklin claim is also a lie.
> 
> We also do not see Gore surrounded by "reporters and TV cameras" in the video. There were no reporters and one camera provided the same government feed to all the networks. So Coulter is three for three in lies in just two sentences.
> 
> Below are two interactive panoramas of the Tea Room, one furnished and one bare, so you can see there are only 4 wall sconces and also the semi-circular niche that was once a stove, where at the bottom the bust of Washington sat at the time of Gore's visit, to the right and lower than the sconces. Gore's arm was at the same height when he panned the busts so he never saw or pointed to Washington tucked away in the niche.
> 
> Monticello: Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> *Tea Room [ View Interactive Version ]*
> 
> Jefferson referred to the Tea Room as his "most honorable suite"  because in it he displayed many likenesses of his friends and American  heroes, including busts of Franklin, John Paul Jones, Lafayette, and  Washington. The room had a reading and writing arrangement perhaps  similar to the one Jefferson kept in his Cabinet. One of the coldest  rooms in the house in winter, it had, at one time, a stove in* the  semi-circular niche in wall.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you admit that Gore couldn't identify *busts of the Founding Fathers.* Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only CON$ are stupid enough to think Lafayette and John Paul Jones are founding fathers.
Click to expand...


So Jefferson, Franklin, and Washington werent too?


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you admit that Gore couldn't identify *busts of the Founding Fathers.* Good.
> 
> 
> 
> Only CON$ are stupid enough to think Lafayette and John Paul Jones are founding fathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Jefferson, Franklin, and Washington werent too?
Click to expand...

There was no bust of Jefferson, Gore named Franklin himself, and he didn't point to Washington when he asked the curator to ID Lafayette and J P Jones.
Try again.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as I said, ed has no credibility. His wackiness neutralizes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backatcha.
> 
> And put some clothes on.
Click to expand...

 
Sorry,  I am still hetero. I promise to let you know if that changes.


----------



## SAT2

edthecynic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only CON$ are stupid enough to think Lafayette and John Paul Jones are founding fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Jefferson, Franklin, and Washington werent too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no bust of Jefferson, Gore named Franklin himself, and he didn't point to Washington when he asked the curator to ID Lafayette and J P Jones.
> Try again.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the excellent posts on this topic. 

This is a great example of wingnut received wisdom. They believe that Gore didn't recognize a bust of Franklin, just like they believe that Gore made up the story about being an inspiration for the character of Oliver in Love Story. 

Maybe they think Jefferson would have sat around Monticello with looking at a bust of himself with admiration---or maybe they don't realize that Monticello was Jefferson's home.


----------



## edthecynic

SAT2 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Jefferson, Franklin, and Washington werent too?
> 
> 
> 
> There was no bust of Jefferson, Gore named Franklin himself, and he didn't point to Washington when he asked the curator to ID Lafayette and J P Jones.
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the excellent posts on this topic.
> 
> This is a great example of wingnut received wisdom. They believe that Gore didn't recognize a bust of Franklin, just like they believe that Gore made up the story about being an inspiration for the character of Oliver in Love Story.
> 
> *Maybe they think Jefferson would have sat around Monticello with looking at a bust of himself with admiration*---or maybe they don't realize that Monticello was Jefferson's home.
Click to expand...

CON$ only "know" what their MessiahRushie tells them.

November 17, 2010
RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  *"Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President.*"  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house. * "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *


----------



## Katzndogz

Al Gore was never noted for his intelligence until he ran for president and his IQ became OFF the CHARTS, sorta like obama who doesn't know England is part of Great Britian.


----------



## Political Junky

edthecynic said:


> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no bust of Jefferson, Gore named Franklin himself, and he didn't point to Washington when he asked the curator to ID Lafayette and J P Jones.
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the excellent posts on this topic.
> 
> This is a great example of wingnut received wisdom. They believe that Gore didn't recognize a bust of Franklin, just like they believe that Gore made up the story about being an inspiration for the character of Oliver in Love Story.
> 
> *Maybe they think Jefferson would have sat around Monticello with looking at a bust of himself with admiration*---or maybe they don't realize that Monticello was Jefferson's home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CON$ only "know" what their MessiahRushie tells them.
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  *"Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President.*"  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house. * "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
Click to expand...

They have an aversion to intelligence, and prefer candidates like Cain, Bachmann, and Perry, none of which could be mistaken for being intelligent.


----------



## koshergrl

Well neither could you, and look how far you've come!


----------



## madasheck

Oldstyle said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick jaunt down the aisles of your local Barnes & Noble book store will illustrate quite clearly that the quickest way to sell a book these days is to make partisan, over the top claims.  People like Coulter understand that...just like Michael Moore understands that he won't be successful if he makes a movie that's impartial.
Click to expand...


There is a difference. Whether you agree with him or not, Moore is a very creative filmmaker. All Ann does is open up her freaking mouth. Any idiot Republican can do that (and a lot of them do).


----------



## koshergrl

Wow. 

Your guys' personal hatred for people you've never met (and never will met) and couldn't keep up with intellectually if you did is kind of frightening.

This is what happens when the mob is faced with fact and truth. It grabs its torches and its rope, and starts planning a hanging.


----------



## BDBoop

Seeing through somebody's sick little mind games is not "hatred", but you did just earn another point on RWNJ&#8482; troll bingo, so I gotta thank you for that.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

madasheck said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick jaunt down the aisles of your local Barnes & Noble book store will illustrate quite clearly that the quickest way to sell a book these days is to make partisan, over the top claims.  People like Coulter understand that...just like Michael Moore understands that he won't be successful if he makes a movie that's impartial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference. Whether you agree with him or not, Moore is a very creative filmmaker. All Ann does is open up her freaking mouth. Any idiot Republican can do that (and a lot of them do).
Click to expand...


Your explaination of the difference exposes your political leanings.   

They both spew funny bullshit.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Seeing through somebody's sick little mind games is not "hatred", but you did just earn another point on RWNJ troll bingo, so I gotta thank you for that.


 
Sorry, I'm not the troll. I actually contribute substance. When was the last time (or any time) you contributed anything to a thread other than "hang the righties/kill the babies/Ann C is BAAAAD"?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing through somebody's sick little mind games is not "hatred", but you did just earn another point on RWNJ troll bingo, so I gotta thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not the troll. I actually contribute substance. When was the last time (or any time) you contributed anything to a thread other than "hang the righties/kill the babies/Ann C is BAAAAD"?
Click to expand...


You won't get a truthful answer because the truth is you are right about the contributions being made/not made.


----------



## koshergrl

For all that the leftist mob continually screams that Rush and Coulter lie, they cannot provide a list of their lies. When they attempt, it's disjointed, garbled silliness that consists of a phrase here, a word or two there, that they have strung together to create a picture of a lie, but which is, in and of itself, simply a lie they've created.

Moore on the other hand...lol.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

The reason that the left hates Ann Coulter so much, is because she took an activity that was solely the jurisdiction of the left, turned it around, and made it her own.  Her points are valid, she's good at it... and that just makes the left absolutely scream bloody murder.

Ann Coulter, just like Rush Limbaugh, is a bomb thrower.  Her and Rush make observations that everyone was thinking and they say them outloud.  And for the left, that is just unacceptable.  I mean if the OWS crowd stands in the middle of the intersection and screams that everyone making a million dollars or more should have their assests seized forcibly by the government and 'distributed' to the needy, but that's okay.  "Why those young people just make me proud."  

Van Jones, the watermelon man, can stand in front of a college group and DEMAND a violent, revolutionary over throw of the United States government, but that's okay.  You see that's free speech under the first amendment.  

But Ann Coulter says something about an icon of the left, Ted Kennedy, who's personal integrity is on the same level as a rutting pig, and it's as if she has spoken ill of one of the founding fathers.

Whine much?


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> For all that the leftist mob continually screams that *Rush and Coulter lie, they cannot provide a list of their lies.* When they attempt, it's disjointed, garbled silliness that consists of a phrase here, a word or two there, that they have strung together to create a picture of a lie, but which is, in and of itself, simply a lie they've created.
> 
> Moore on the other hand...lol.


This said in the face of both being caught in the same Gore at Monticello lie, quoted by the Weekly Sub-Standard in their review of "Slander" and a video from your MessiahRushie himself, so apparently we are to believe LimpBoy and the Weekly Sub-Standard are part of the Liberal mob. 

The truth is, it is piss easy for your MessiahRushie to make a LIAR out of HIMSELF

The Obama Mask Has Come Off - The Rush Limbaugh Show
March 19, 2008
RUSH:    *But two wrongs don't make a right.*

Operation Chaos and "Civil Discourse"
May 6, 2008
RUSH:    *Operation Chaos is balance to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process.*  George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions... I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections, if you want to get right down to it? * Everybody tampers with elections because they're trying to influence the outcome.  But I'm not a tamperer. *

Operation Chaos Rolls Right On, and the Drive-Bys Can't Stop It
May 9, 2008
RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*


----------



## koshergrl

How did you know I was talking specifically about you, ed?

But thanks for illustrating the point. You are never so stutteringly insane as when you are ranting about conservative talking heads.


----------



## bripat9643

konradv said:


> It's also the reason Huntsman is so low in the polls, despite being the most consistently conservative and experienced candidate, executively and diplomatically.



Why is it that libs are the only people who believe Huntsman is a conservative?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also the reason Huntsman is so low in the polls, despite being the most consistently conservative and experienced candidate, executively and diplomatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that libs are the only people who believe Huntsman is a conservative?
Click to expand...


the same reason conservatives view MSNBC as far left while liberals view it as centrist or vise versa with Fox news


----------



## koshergrl

OldUSAFSniper said:


> The reason that the left hates Ann Coulter so much, is because she took an activity that was solely the jurisdiction of the left, turned it around, and made it her own. Her points are valid, she's good at it... and that just makes the left absolutely scream bloody murder.
> 
> Ann Coulter, just like Rush Limbaugh, is a bomb thrower. Her and Rush make observations that everyone was thinking and they say them outloud. And for the left, that is just unacceptable. I mean if the OWS crowd stands in the middle of the intersection and screams that everyone making a million dollars or more should have their assests seized forcibly by the government and 'distributed' to the needy, but that's okay. "Why those young people just make me proud."
> 
> Van Jones, the watermelon man, can stand in front of a college group and DEMAND a violent, revolutionary over throw of the United States government, but that's okay. You see that's free speech under the first amendment.
> 
> But Ann Coulter says something about an icon of the left, Ted Kennedy, who's personal integrity is on the same level as a rutting pig, and it's as if she has spoken ill of one of the founding fathers.
> 
> Whine much?


 
The bombs are truth, and that is always what unhinges them.


----------



## edthecynic

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why don't you answer Ed's post, KG*. .... KG. Cagey. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because I don't take him seriously.* He's a far left extremist loon, *there's no point in engaging a whackjob.*
Click to expand...




BDBoop said:


> Oh. *Then you should never speak to him again.*
> 
> OR: Address the issue about Ann's three lies in as many minutes.





koshergrl said:


> *Yes, as I said, ed has no credibility.* His wackiness neutralizes it.





koshergrl said:


> How did you know I was talking specifically about you, *ed*?
> 
> But thanks for illustrating the point. *You* are never so stutteringly insane as when *you* are ranting about conservative talking heads.


Obviously I suddenly became "credible" enough for you to reply to me, but you still are too afraid to comment on having the pack of liars you worship debunked by the Gore at Monticello group lie.


----------



## Political Junky

Ann the shock jock. No substance.


----------



## BDBoop

Political Junky said:


> Ann the shock jock. No substance.



That gave me another piece of the puzzle. Quoting Limbaugh or Coulter makes about as much sense as quoting Howard Stern.


----------



## SAT2

We all know that Coulter and Limpbaugh lie for fun and profit. 

The links for Coulter have been provided in this thread, by Ed and by me, and Ed gave you a prime example of Limpbaugh's lies in this thread. 

Let's don't argue over something so obvious.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know that.
Nor does anyone else who pays attention.

Your links haven't proved anything, except that you guys are asshats.


----------



## rdean

trANNy Coulter calling someone else "human pestilence".  Ironic.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm sure you'd like to see all trannies euthanized.

Thank goodness this isn't a liberal "paradise". Not yet.


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> I'm sure you'd like to see all trannies euthanized.
> 
> Thank goodness this isn't a liberal "paradise". Not yet.



Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?


----------



## BDBoop

SAT2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to see all trannies euthanized.
> 
> Thank goodness this isn't a liberal "paradise". Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?
Click to expand...


I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.


----------



## SAT2

BDBoop said:


> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to see all trannies euthanized.
> 
> Thank goodness this isn't a liberal "paradise". Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
Click to expand...


Here's what gets me-I've posted on boards for about ten years. Ten years ago, the posters were just as unhinged, just as disconnected from reality, just as fact challenged. But they were a fringe of the GOP, never satisfied that the GOP was "conservative" enough. But now, these guys are right in line with the GOP lineup. The candidates are leaders are as crazy as these guys.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd like to see all trannies euthanized.
> 
> Thank goodness this isn't a liberal "paradise". Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, it certainly is. I can hear you guys rep each other as fast as your chubby, greasy little fingers will let you....


----------



## koshergrl

SAT2 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what gets me-I've posted on boards for about ten years. Ten years ago, the posters were just as unhinged, just as disconnected from reality, just as fact challenged. But they were a fringe of the GOP, never satisfied that the GOP was "conservative" enough. But now, these guys are right in line with the GOP lineup. The candidates are leaders are as crazy as these guys.
Click to expand...

 
how funny..if we lined up the posters who have ADMITTED to mental illness on this site, you'd have a far left roster that would make the DNC proud...


----------



## BDBoop

SAT2 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what gets me-I've posted on boards for about ten years. Ten years ago, the posters were just as unhinged, just as disconnected from reality, just as fact challenged. But they were a fringe of the GOP, never satisfied that the GOP was "conservative" enough. But now, these guys are right in line with the GOP lineup. The candidates are leaders are as crazy as these guys.
Click to expand...


Well, the really good news is the fringe is still only up to 15-20% of the populace. I think the word must get around ye olde Waldorf Hysteria "HEY!! THERE'S THIS COOL THING CALLED THE INTERNET WHERE YOU CAN SHARE ALL YOUR TRUTHS EVERYWHERE ALL THE TIME! IT'S GREAT!! !!!11!!eleventy11!!!!!11!"


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that you think you're fooling with this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it certainly is. I can hear you guys rep each other as fast as your chubby, greasy little fingers will let you....
Click to expand...


Chubby, greasy?

Case rested. Thanks, Toots!


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> SAT2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what gets me-I've posted on boards for about ten years. Ten years ago, the posters were just as unhinged, just as disconnected from reality, just as fact challenged. But they were a fringe of the GOP, never satisfied that the GOP was "conservative" enough. But now, these guys are right in line with the GOP lineup. The candidates are leaders are as crazy as these guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how funny..if we lined up the posters who have ADMITTED to mental illness on this site, you'd have a far left roster that would make the DNC proud...
Click to expand...


Yeah, no. I'd be needing links.

Your side though? Undiagnosed, untreated. Ugly everywhere, all the time. I feel for the people in your immediate vicinity.


----------



## koshergrl

Lol...well maybe you think people are ugly.

Myself, I love them. Even the crazy ones.


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> Lol...well maybe you think people are ugly.
> 
> Myself, I love them. Even the crazy ones.



Yeah, that really shines through in your posts.


----------



## koshergrl

I know, those darned hateful advocates of babies and the poor...what scum.


----------



## SAT2

koshergrl said:


> I know, those darned hateful advocates of babies and the poor...what scum.



Uh, yeah...that's what I meant.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> Lol...well maybe you think people are ugly.
> 
> Myself, I love them. Even the crazy ones.



I have to ask. Are you deliberately obtuse, or do you just pretend you are so you don't have to own your behaviors?


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> Lol...well maybe you think people are ugly.
> 
> Myself, I love them. Even the crazy ones.



Bookmarked for your next meltdown.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly amazed how many mentally ill people post here on a daily basis, and give each other positive rep for completely unhinged posts. It's freakish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it certainly is. I can hear you guys rep each other as fast as your chubby, greasy little fingers will let you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
Click to expand...


Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...well maybe you think people are ugly.
> 
> Myself, I love them. Even the crazy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmarked for your next meltdown.
Click to expand...

 
Next?

I've never melted down, I do this for fun.


----------



## koshergrl

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it certainly is. I can hear you guys rep each other as fast as your chubby, greasy little fingers will let you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
Click to expand...

 
Usually this is where she starts to fantasize about how much or how little clothing I have on.

It's like having a creepy fan.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

koshergrl said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually this is where she starts to fantasize about how much or how little clothing I have on.
> 
> It's like having a creepy fan.
Click to expand...


I think she blocked me for calling her out on this character flaw of hers in the past, people are funny.


----------



## koshergrl

I wish she'd block me.


----------



## Jackson

editec said:


> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?



I dislike Coulter immensely.  I believe you are right.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it certainly is. I can hear you guys rep each other as fast as your chubby, greasy little fingers will let you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
Click to expand...


koshergrl uses adjectives like 'chubby, greasy little fingers' and you call out BDBoop?


----------



## Sarah G

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> koshergrl uses adjectives like 'chubby, greasy little fingers' and you call out BDBoop?
Click to expand...


Pilgrim is the same way, passive aggressive.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> koshergrl uses adjectives like 'chubby, greasy little fingers' and you call out BDBoop?
Click to expand...


  DOH    (I misread who posted what in the quotes)

That was you who said that kosher......that was pretty ugly to say.....you shouldn't stoop that low!


----------



## koshergrl

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby, greasy?
> 
> Case rested. Thanks, Toots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> koshergrl uses adjectives like 'chubby, greasy little fingers' and you call out BDBoop?
Click to expand...

 
Wow that really bugged you didn't it...funny.


----------



## Bfgrn

koshergrl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow BD you sure are an ugly personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl uses adjectives like 'chubby, greasy little fingers' and you call out BDBoop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow that really bugged you didn't it...funny.
Click to expand...


It doesn't 'bug' me. But it does reveal who and what you are.


----------



## koshergrl

Actually, it reveals what my stalker, Boop, and the rest of you retards are. Typically what you accuse others of being, namely, assholes who cheat, abuse the rep system, and troll.

Feel free to find a single post of Boop's that has any substance at all. Her primary function is to follow me around and comment on my attire, or what she imagines my attire is.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> Actually, it reveals what my stalker, Boop, and the rest of you retards are. Typically what you accuse others of being, namely, assholes who cheat, abuse the rep system, and troll.
> 
> Feel free to find a single post of Boop's that has any substance at all. Her primary function is to follow me around and comment on my attire, or what she imagines my attire is.



Oh, this would be fun if I wasn't on my way to work.  

But I do have a few minutes.

On Republican Morality:



> Okay - and then all of us who paid in for decades. I assume those funds will be returned to us. I don't dare to hope for the attendant interest, but surely my money will be returned to it's rightful holder.
> 
> Yes, this is totally tongue-in-cheek. Social security is fine, and will be so for at least another 25 years. But does the Republican party honestly think they can financially rape everybody, take all they have paid in for years and years, and give them nothing in return but a "Too bad, so sad?"





> Warehousing people is your solution?
> 
> I'm 53. If I reach a certain point and I'm indigent - in your mind, no SSI, right? Just - either stick me on an ice floe and ship me off to sea, or send me to the poor house? Is that how you see life unfolding for America's elderlly?



On the end of Cain's campaign



> 61 text messages that his wife didn't know about, including in the dead of night (4:28 a.m.) isn't circumstantial. The fact that his wife didn't know that he was giving money to another woman is a HUGE red flag.
> 
> And we both know that if the man had "D" after his name, you would have hung his ass after the first notice of settlement on a sexual harassment case came to light. Don't even bother denying it.



On Gingrich wanting poor kids to be janitors



> Exactly! EVERYBODY needs to learn the work ethic. School-wide.
> 
> Just don't go giving the janitorial jobs away, please. They have families to support.
> 
> Or is that also an alien concept to the Republicans.



I'm also very active in the music folder.

Now. What was that you were saying?


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I get it now. You just don't understand the concept of "substance" when it comes to political discussion.

Case closed.


----------



## JimBowie1958

While I more often than not agree with Coulter, this time I think it is low class to say that kind of thing about those who can no longer defend themselves as they have died and gone  on to their reward.

This is one Coulter might like to forget later on in life.


----------



## Oconnor4NYC

She is so disgusting. I do not see how she sells books.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

*Ann Coulter refers to Ted Kennedy as, "Glad he's gone human pestilence" on MJ.  * 

She's being altogether too kind.


----------



## MarcATL

SAT2 said:


> Ann is an evil woman, who says anything for attention and $$$$$. She made that dopey comment to hit your pleasure center. No other reason. Wake up.
> 
> Kennedy did wrong the night he drove off that bridge, he committed manslaughter, but he did a lot of good in the Senate. Of course, we all know that Democrats can never get forgiveness, and Republicans never need it.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## koshergrl

good grief.


----------



## bodecea

Oconnor4NYC said:


> She is so disgusting. I do not see how she sells books.



Your first statement answers your question when it comes to those who buy her books.


----------



## koshergrl

She sells books because she's a good writer, and knows her subject and backs up her statements with historical factoids.

Something a liberal cannot do, and thus finds abhorrent.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> She sells books because she's a good writer, and knows her subject and backs up her statements with historical factoids.
> 
> Something a liberal cannot do, and thus finds abhorrent.



Exhibit A


----------



## Mr Natural

She's a ****.


----------



## MarcATL

Bfgrn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, READ the excerpt from Coulter's book. She uses extremely vile and incendiary language to demonize Democrats as monsters. She does EXACTLY what she accuses Democrats of doing. Can't you see that?
> 
> The title of the thread mentions Ted Kennedy. Ted idolized his older brother Jack. Ted dedicated his public life to carrying out our late President's agenda.
> 
> HERE is how liberals and Democrats really talk:
> 
> I grew up during the height of the Cold War. There was no one more demonized that the 'evil' Russians. Yet, 5 months before his assassination President Kennedy delivered the most poetic foreign policy speech of his life, a speech that would go down in history as the "Peace Speech." In this stirring address, J.F.K. would do something that no other President during the cold warand no American leader todaywould dare. He attempted to humanize our enemy. No matter how "profoundly repugnant" we might find our foes' ideology or system of government, he told the American public, they are stilllike ushuman beings. And then Kennedy launched into a passage of such sweeping eloquence and empathy for the Russian peoplethe enemy that a generation of Americans had been taught to fear and despisethat it still has the power to inspire. "We all inhabit this small planet. We all breathe the same air. We all cherish our children's future. And we are all mortal."
> 
> Khrushchev was impressed by Kennedy's speech, telling Undersecretary of the State Averell Harriman that it was "the greatest speech by any American President since Roosevelt." He allowed the speech to be rebroadcast in the Soviet Union without censorship.
> 
> The following month, the U.S. and the Soviet Union reached agreement on the Limited Test Ban Treaty, the first significant restraint put on the superpowers' doomsday arms race.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find the truth vile and incendiary. That's the problem. You don't want the truth to be spoken if it's less than flattering.
> 
> You can use that to whitewash the Kennedies all you like. But we won't use it. We'll continue to paint you as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is truly sad. I honestly feel sorry for you. You have a very distorted and false view of liberals and Democrats. Liberals founded this nation, and liberals and Democrats have been behind every meaningful piece of legislation that has made this a more free and just nation, for ALL it's citizens.
> 
> "When a man's ways please the Lord," the Scriptures tell us, "he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him." And is not peace, in the last analysis, basically a matter of human rights--the right to live out our lives without fear of devastation--the right to breathe air as nature provided it--the right of future generations to a healthy existence?"
> 
> President John F. Kennedy - Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963
Click to expand...

You wanna see Republican spin...talk about Reagan.

He did some of THE most unAmerican and "un-Republican" things in history, yet hard RWers live in this bubble of Reagan's a god.

Just whisper his name and watch them drop to their knees. Try it.


----------



## MarcATL

koshergrl said:


> Liberals are monsters, and should be feared.
> 
> Because they are members of a mob. They promote death, destruction, and the erosion of human rights. What's to like?



This is EXACTLY the same claptrap and swill that the Bush'n'Cheney Administration pulled on America to fear them into wars. Remember the cloud? Remember the color codes?

Fear, fear, fear, all day long, be afraid. Then we can protect you by locking up all Muslims and all-who look like Muslims. That would justify us spying on you. That would justify us taking away your privacy rights.

It's quite a stunt. And suckers like koshergirl are falling for it all over again. Then at some point in the near future they will say they never did.

Uncanny.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find the truth vile and incendiary. That's the problem. You don't want the truth to be spoken if it's less than flattering.
> 
> You can use that to whitewash the Kennedies all you like. But we won't use it. We'll continue to paint you as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is truly sad. I honestly feel sorry for you. You have a very distorted and false view of liberals and Democrats. Liberals founded this nation, and liberals and Democrats have been behind every meaningful piece of legislation that has made this a more free and just nation, for ALL it's citizens.
> 
> "When a man's ways please the Lord," the Scriptures tell us, "he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him." And is not peace, in the last analysis, basically a matter of human rights--the right to live out our lives without fear of devastation--the right to breathe air as nature provided it--the right of future generations to a healthy existence?"
> 
> President John F. Kennedy - Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna see Republican spin...talk about Reagan.
> 
> He did some of THE most unAmerican and "un-Republican" things in history, yet hard RWers live in this bubble of Reagan's a god.
> 
> *Just whisper his name and watch them drop to their knees*. Try it.
Click to expand...


Well maybe some will drop to their knees. 
You Obamabots have yet to get off your knees over him..


----------



## MarcATL

Skull Pilot said:


> What do you call a guy who leaves a woman to drown in a car because he's too worried about saving his own ass?
> 
> I think pestilence is about right.



No forgiveness for him huh?


----------



## MarcATL

SAT2 said:


> Thanks for the excellent posts on this topic.
> 
> This is a great example of wingnut received wisdom. They believe that Gore didn't recognize a bust of Franklin, just like they believe that Gore made up the story about being an inspiration for the character of Oliver in Love Story.
> 
> Maybe they think Jefferson would have sat around Monticello with looking at a bust of himself with admiration---or maybe they don't realize that Monticello was Jefferson's home.



Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## MarcATL

madasheck said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay any attention to her?
> 
> She's a professional rightwing hate-monger _and you know it._
> 
> Don't you _ever_ get tired of being outraged by professional propagandists whose job it is to delight or outrage partisan imbeciles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick jaunt down the aisles of your local Barnes & Noble book store will illustrate quite clearly that the quickest way to sell a book these days is to make partisan, over the top claims.  People like Coulter understand that...just like Michael Moore understands that he won't be successful if he makes a movie that's impartial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference. Whether you agree with him or not, Moore is a very creative filmmaker. All Ann does is open up her freaking mouth. Any idiot Republican can do that (and a lot of them do).
Click to expand...

I believe that's about all they do, and they do it well. And their angry listeners swallow it whole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rdean we have more problems than your fucked up opinion of the republicans. NDAA is passed by both parties.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call a guy who leaves a woman to drown in a car because he's too worried about saving his own ass?
> 
> I think pestilence is about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No forgiveness for him huh?
Click to expand...


He'll get his forgiveness when he is burning in hell.
and that you people kept reelecting that murderer says a lot about you all.


----------



## MarcATL

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also the reason Huntsman is so low in the polls, despite being the most consistently conservative and experienced candidate, executively and diplomatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that libs are the only people who believe Huntsman is a conservative?
Click to expand...

What makes him not conservative?

List it if you will.



koshergrl said:


> I don't know that.
> Nor does anyone else who pays attention.
> 
> Your links haven't proved anything, except that you guys are asshats.



*SMH*

Sad, very, very sad.


----------



## MarcATL

Oconnor4NYC said:


> She is so disgusting. I do not see how she sells books.



It just goes to show how nuts the RW has become.


----------



## MarcATL

Stephanie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call a guy who leaves a woman to drown in a car because he's too worried about saving his own ass?
> 
> I think pestilence is about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No forgiveness for him huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll get his forgiveness when he is burning in hell.
> and that you people kept reelecting that murderer says a lot about you all.
Click to expand...


So you're judge, jury and executioner huh?


----------



## Full-Auto

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No forgiveness for him huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get his forgiveness when he is burning in hell.
> and that you people kept reelecting that murderer says a lot about you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're judge, jury and executioner huh?
Click to expand...


Hmmm 


Brain cancer, that truly served as poetic justice.

Adios......


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No forgiveness for him huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get his forgiveness when he is burning in hell.
> and that you people kept reelecting that murderer says a lot about you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're judge, jury and executioner huh?
Click to expand...


Yet you support obama.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get his forgiveness when he is burning in hell.
> and that you people kept reelecting that murderer says a lot about you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're judge, jury and executioner huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support obama.
Click to expand...


What a deflection.


----------



## SAT2

Democrats can never get forgiveness, not even from God. Republicans never even need to ask for it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're judge, jury and executioner huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a deflection.
Click to expand...


What deflection? obama has choosen to be judge, jury and executioner. You support him.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What deflection? obama has choosen to be judge, jury and executioner. You support him.
Click to expand...


Ya.....riiiiight!


----------



## Stephanie

SAT2 said:


> Democrats can never get forgiveness, not even from God. Republicans never even need to ask for it.



Oh brother...
marc is going to wear out his atta boys


----------



## The Gadfly

MarcATL said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find the truth vile and incendiary. That's the problem. You don't want the truth to be spoken if it's less than flattering.
> 
> You can use that to whitewash the Kennedies all you like. But we won't use it. We'll continue to paint you as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is truly sad. I honestly feel sorry for you. You have a very distorted and false view of liberals and Democrats. Liberals founded this nation, and liberals and Democrats have been behind every meaningful piece of legislation that has made this a more free and just nation, for ALL it's citizens.
> 
> "When a man's ways please the Lord," the Scriptures tell us, "he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him." And is not peace, in the last analysis, basically a matter of human rights--the right to live out our lives without fear of devastation--the right to breathe air as nature provided it--the right of future generations to a healthy existence?"
> 
> President John F. Kennedy - Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna see Republican spin...talk about Reagan.
> 
> He did some of THE most unAmerican and "un-Republican" things in history, yet hard RWers live in this bubble of Reagan's a god.
> 
> Just whisper his name and watch them drop to their knees. Try it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, all Reagan did, was break the Soviet Empire; in the face of opposition from liberals who wanted to kiss the Russians' ass so they wouldn't kill us. Reagan called the Russians' bluff, and raised them, until they folded. If Teddy and the democrats had had their way, we'd STILL be fighting the Cold War-if we hadn't lost it, by now. Here's to liberals-the only people on earth who still believe appeasement works (in spite of copious evidence to the contrary)!


----------



## bodecea

The Gadfly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is truly sad. I honestly feel sorry for you. You have a very distorted and false view of liberals and Democrats. Liberals founded this nation, and liberals and Democrats have been behind every meaningful piece of legislation that has made this a more free and just nation, for ALL it's citizens.
> 
> "When a man's ways please the Lord," the Scriptures tell us, "he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him." And is not peace, in the last analysis, basically a matter of human rights--the right to live out our lives without fear of devastation--the right to breathe air as nature provided it--the right of future generations to a healthy existence?"
> 
> President John F. Kennedy - Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna see Republican spin...talk about Reagan.
> 
> He did some of THE most unAmerican and "un-Republican" things in history, yet hard RWers live in this bubble of Reagan's a god.
> 
> Just whisper his name and watch them drop to their knees. Try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah, all Reagan did, was break the Soviet Empire*; in the face of opposition from liberals who wanted to kiss the Russians' ass so they wouldn't kill us. Reagan called the Russians' bluff, and raised them, until they folded. If Teddy and the democrats had had their way, we'd STILL be fighting the Cold War-if we hadn't lost it, by now. Here's to liberals-the only people on earth who still believe appeasement works (in spite of copious evidence to the contrary)!
Click to expand...


----------

